# The LayCool Era (2009 - present) - death of the Divas division?



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

On June 28th, 2009, WWE held a PPV known as _The Bash_.

Michelle McCool, the then-girlfriend, and now wife, of Mark Calloway (aka The Undertaker) captured her first Women's Championship. 

And on that fateful night, what was once known as the WWE Divas Division...DIED.

Part I: The Burial of Mickie James

A few months after winning the championship, Michelle McCool, now a very annoying champion, formed an alliance with Layla El, who subsequently became her equally-annoying sidekick. Together, they became known as "LayCool".The two preceded to ridicule Mickie James for her weight gain, constantly humiliating her with mean jokes, calling her "Piggy James", and all but burying her in the ring. James managed to breifly win the championship, but lost it back to McCool a month later, and was subsequently released from the company shortly afterwards. Regardless of how many championships James won in her 6 year career, the last thing people will remember is the fat jokes.

Part II: The Injury of Beth Pheniox

With James gone, and SmackDown short on Divas, Beth Pheniox became the next contender for Michelle McCool's championship. Initially, she was successful, and breifly held the title, only to lose it two weeks later thanks to injury. This time, it was Layla that won the championship, and the two proceeded to humiliate Beth Pheniox out of the storyline. 

Part III: Co-Women's Champions

With Mickie AND Beth, SmackDown's only two talented Divas gone, LayCool began to set their sights on Raw. But first they had to bury the remaining SmackDown Divas. Kelly Kelly and Tiffany were both buried within a month, and Rosa Mendes was reduced to a behind the scenes role as LayCool's lap-dog bitch. All of this went on while they help turned NXT into a joke by being Kaval's "Pros" on Season 2, and being responsible for some of the most cringeworthy segments in WWE history...But Kaval won, so make that SmackDown AND NXT conquered.
Oh yeah, and they also tore the prestigous Women's championship in half and treated it like a fashion accessory.

Part IV: The Burial of Melina

And then there a glimmer of hope...Melina comes back and wins the Divas Championship from Alicia Fox. FINALLY, we have a good female wrestler as champion. What happens a month later? LayCool takes the belt from her in a unificiation match, unifies the two belts into the Divas Championship, and subsequently bury Melina, who has been Superstar fodder ever since. Afterwards, with Alicia Fox, Maryse, Eve Torres, and all the other Divas that were once champions, resort to being valets. In other words, LayCool buried them too.

Part V: The Burial of Natalya

And so finally, we come to Natalya - the only chance the Divas division had left. Surely to God, she'd win the belt. Nope. She lost twice, didn't get the title, and will now resort to doing what every other Diva not named LayCool is doing, jobbing, or become a valet. Thank God Hart Dynasty's still around for her. 


And so here we are, a little over a year after Michelle McTaker fucked her way, I mean won her way to the top of the Divas division, with her "BFF" Layla El tagging along for the ride. At this point, with every show conquered, and every Diva defeated, you might as well rename the division LAYCOOL, because who's left for them to face now?

Unless creative plans on having an NXT Season 3 rookie win the belt in the coming months, why even have a division at all?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

I find Laycool funny at times but I would still prefer Beth Phoenix to come back soon and decimate them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

No one is left for them to face.

They've went through everyone.

I said this in the RAW discussion thread, Lay-Cool are like John Cena during his year long reign when he through Edge, Umaga, Booker T, Big Show, Umaga, Shawn Michaels, Great Khali, Bobby Lashley, & Randy Orton.

The only way LayCool's dominance can end is if one of them (Moreso Michelle) gets injured.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

laycool is the reason why the divas division has an ounce of relevance


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

Laycool is the best thing in the divas divison. Why do people act like the divas divison was on some hot streak before Laycool was formed? If anything they helped make bring it back up. 

And Michelle's feud with Mickie was the best diva feud in YEARS!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> laycool is the reason why the divas division has an ounce of relevance


The killer of a division would be the reason said division got any attention if said killer went around flaunting their murder. Your point is invalid.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

Laycool is the best thing to happen to that stagnant division in a very long time. It is still bad with them, without them it is dull and lifeless and completely pointless. As much as I really like Natalya, I see no point in giving her the title. She would be even worse than the Hart Dynasty was as tag champs. She would carry it around a while and participate in forgettable matches until someone more interesting comes along and takes it.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> laycool is the reason why the divas division has an ounce of relevance


But only because WWE made it that way.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



Smackdownfan777 said:


> Laycool is the best thing in the divas divison. Why do people act like the divas divison was on some hot streak before Laycool was formed? If anything they helped make bring it back up.


LayCool has brought relevance to LayCool and LayCool only. "The best thing in the divas division", as you put it, is responsible for burying every talented Diva left on either roster, warping the term "champion", and making the actual belt-holder a meaningless position, literally destroying the Women's Championship and replacing it with the butterfly belt, and turning every other woman in the WWE into jobbers or valets. If that's what you call helping, then I'll pass.

At this point, I'd rather see Santino go drag and win the Divas Championship as Santina than watch Michelle and Layla running around screaming like a pair of hyenas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



Amsterdam said:


> LayCool has brought relevance to LayCool and LayCool only. "The best thing in the divas division", as you put it, is responsible for burying every talented Diva left on either roster, warping the term "champion", and making the actual belt-holder a meaningless position, literally destroying the Women's Championship and replacing it with the butterfly belt, and turning every other woman in the WWE into jobbers or valets. If that's what you call helping, then I'll pass.
> 
> At this point, I'd rather see Santino go drag and win the Divas Championship as Santina than watch Michelle and Layla running around screaming like a pair of hyenas.


This.

Some rep coming your way.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> laycool is the reason why the divas division has an ounce of relevance


There is no division. 

Great post from the OP.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

The womens division died once the concept of a "diva" was brought in. Hasn't been actively good since 96.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

As much as I liked Laycool at first, their dominance has completely wrecked the divas division moreso than when the diva search began.
Its the exact same feud over and over again. Diva gets title shot, Laycool call names to diva, continue to do so, diva gets beat up, diva loses match due to shenanigans, diva gets a bunch of rematches but continues to lose, Laycool continue to ridicule her, move onto the next person.

It got old around the "Smelly Kelly" thing. They may as well just reply the Piggy James feud on a loop, it'll have the same effect. Every diva's pretty much irrelivant and buried now apart from Laycool.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



Amsterdam said:


> LayCool has brought relevance to LayCool and LayCool only. "The best thing in the divas division", as you put it, is responsible for burying every talented Diva left on either roster, warping the term "champion", and making the actual belt-holder a meaningless position, literally destroying the Women's Championship and replacing it with the butterfly belt, and turning every other woman in the WWE into jobbers or valets. If that's what you call helping, then I'll pass.
> 
> At this point, I'd rather see Santino go drag and win the Divas Championship as Santina than watch Michelle and Layla running around screaming like a pair of hyenas.


How is it Laycool's fault that they changed the title, or the divas turning into valets first of all? Secondly, Laycool is the only divas that actuall have a gimmick. Every one else is "good girl", "bad girl".

The divas divison is crap as is, at least this provides something worthwhile, like a feud.

Does Laycool win all the time, frank yes I'm not going to lie about that. But their the only ones with a actually character.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

LayCool are awesome and clearly know how to be heels. They're doing a great job. I think the title reign should end now though. Michelle is good in-ring and Layla's all right - obviously Natalya, Phoenix and Melina are worthy of the title but the division wasn't killed by LayCool. In fact, they brought some attention back to it.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

Laycool is the only good thing about the divas division. I'd rather see them with the titles then bleeding Melina or Alica Fox, or god forbid the Bella Twins


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

There was a Divas division to kill? At least Layla and Michelle are interesting. (Even if it's for a lot of the wrong reasons)


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

wow that history timeline of laycool was very well put, i applaud you but i then again, unlike you, i actually like laycool, LONG LIVE LAYCOOL!


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

Laycool is the only thing relevant in the womens division right now. Until Beth Phoenix comes back. Although I much preferred the days of Trish, Lita, Molly Holly and Victoria.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

Layla > OP, seriously.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

Laycool is making the division relevant again similar to what Sable and Sunny did. Before Laycool, the divas had champions such as Maryse, Melina, and even Mickie. These divas never spoke, had mic time, or develop any character. In Vince's mind, he believed no female could speak decently on a consistent basis, until Laycool showed up. Now, divas are getting chances to speak. Natalya recently had mic time. Eve just had mic time. One season of NXT is full of divas with a bunch of mic time. 

Due to Laycool's overall talent, Vince now allows more time for the divas to develop their characters. If anything, we should thank Laycool for saving falling division.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

Reading the OP you'd think the Diva division was all kinds of awesome before LayCool formed.


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

It's great that LayCool are females wrestlers with personality and mic time, but that shouldn't be restricted to them. Let Melina go heel again and have her feud with Nattie. Maryse has a good character; let her feud with someone solid like Melina or Beth. And let Gail do something, anything!

If WWE actually cared about the division, we could have more strong females characters than LayCool.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Laycool is more entertaining than any of those cookie cutter bitches anyway.

The death of the Diva's division is on the shoulders of that moron Johnny Ace that hires swimsuit models that had no interest in wrestling in the first place.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I like it, and that's because I don't care whatsoever if the Women's Division is strong or not.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

IMO the death of the divas division happened when Candice Michelle became woman's champion, but i'd also like to send LayCool a giftbasket to show how much i appreciate them being terrible while being pushed as the top stars.

The Divas having terrible matches and cutting terrible promos cements their status of 2 min matches, diva battle royals, being _the_ piss break and barely gettin mic time.

The less time Divas get the better.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I won't call the divas division _death_ but it certainly needs more balance, i love Laycool and they have been the most entertaining act in diva division in a long time but it would have been better if the focus wasn't solely on them, if they share the spotlight with some other talented divas like Natalya for example that would have been better and it would have kept division fresh.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LayCool are the best diva duo is a very long time, and certainly the best heels in the divas division since Mickie.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

The undeniable fact is...the divas division was already shit before Laycool. It was just shit without any dominate heel characters and Laycool eventually filled that void. So how can Laycool be the ones responsible for the 'death' of something that was already 'dead'?

If anything, the divas division is just as bad as it's always been. It can be argued that through the feuds and interesting segments they've starred in, they've made the divas more worth watching. I'm not saying that's the case, but it can be argued. One thing's for sure for is they didn't make it worse. The truth is, the divas were NEVER that good (even during the pretend golden era of Trish/Lita which was only slightly better)...so far this has been par for the course.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The firing of Mickie James and injury of Beth Phoenix caused it. Laycool's dominance is just a result of that.


----------



## chicagomark (Jun 24, 2010)

ya!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Laycool era is the best diva era since god knows when don't have to hate because of a long title reign.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

funny how the years of the bra and panties matches in the 90's had some of the best wrestling


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> On June 28th, 2009, WWE held a PPV known as _The Bash_.
> 
> Michelle McCool, the then-girlfriend, and now wife, of Mark Calloway (aka The Undertaker) captured her first Women's Championship.
> 
> ...


We have a female champion who can wrestle - her name is Michelle McCool and she could wrestle rings around Man-lina. You're clearly just another McCool hater, who has to play the 'Taker card, because you've got nothing else. You also have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## raiden2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Laycool are the most entertaining Divas in years. They're the best thing to happen to the Divas division since heel Mickie James, and are arguably better. 

Also, they're one of the most consistently entertaining aspects of WWE these days. I genuinely look forward to their segments each week, and I'm never disappointed.

They're also the best thing that's ever happened to NXT, and, in my opinion, are the reason why Kaval won.

You can't blame them for WWE burying Mickie James. WWE already started burying Mickie before she ever even went to Smackdown and began feuding with Laycool. Did you forget that, in her last match on Raw, Mickie jobbed to Jillian in less than a minute?

They didn't bury Beth Phoenix. Beth had to drop the title so she could take time off to recover from injury.

Melina and Eve are boring, and it makes no sense for Maryse or Alicia Fox to be feuding with Laycool because they're all heels. 

Natalya's been made to look strong against Laycool for the last month, and she's only jobbed to them once; she won the first time by DQ. The reason Natalya likely didn't win at Bragging Rights is because Beth is probably returning soon, and they want to keep the title on Laycool so Beth can get revenge on them by winning it back.

Anytime anyone is married to someone who is thought to have pull in the company, people immediately assume that that's the reason for any success that they have. If you think that that's the only reason that Laycool has been successful, then you aren't paying attention.

And the fact that you think that anyone on NXT season 3 should be getting anywhere near the Divas championship should discredit everything else you've said.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

You kidding me? Laycool makes the divas division go round , they are what all the other divas should be too. Good wrestlers and showing personality on TV , if anything the other divas all need to take notes.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

raiden2 said:


> Laycool are the most entertaining Divas in years. They're the best thing to happen to the Divas division since heel Mickie James, and are arguably better.


LayCool are "arguably better" than 2006 Mickie James, responsible for probably the greatest women's feud and one of the greatest women's matches (WM 22 v. Trish) of all time? Name a single thing LayCool has done that is 1/10th as good as anything Mickie did in 2006. And no, the problem is NOT that they don't have someone like Trish to play off of.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I only watch WWE for Daniel Bryan, Heel Cole and Laycool.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



Amsterdam said:


> LayCool has brought relevance to LayCool and LayCool only. "The best thing in the divas division", as you put it, is responsible for burying every talented Diva left on either roster, warping the term "champion", and making the actual belt-holder a meaningless position, literally destroying the Women's Championship and replacing it with the butterfly belt, and turning every other woman in the WWE into jobbers or valets. If that's what you call helping, then I'll pass.
> 
> At this point, I'd rather see Santino go drag and win the Divas Championship as Santina than watch Michelle and Layla running around screaming like a pair of hyenas.


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

Laycool are the best thing to happen in a long time to the womens division.

If they are not going to do much with the division they need to limit it to like 8-10 women in total, i think Gail needs to be the next to have a fued with laycool, but give them longer to have a match, and then hopefully Beth will come back and take the title. Either way, laycool are 1000x more interesting than the bellas and the awful costume matches etc.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nattie should have won the belt on sunday, that's all there is to it. It's frustrating how people like Maryse, Alicia, Eve, and Layla can all call themselves former champions, yet the best diva WRESTLER can't. Don't you think it's about time WWE open their eyes already? 

There's a reason the fans don't care about diva matches and it's because they never push the right people. They only push people who can't wrestle and have the generic model look. Nattie was getting really over the past couple of weeks, so it's only natural that she lost


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

The only reason Natalya is in the company, is because she's a Hart.


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

The OP is wrong. 

The Beautiful People are the best thing to happen to the Diva division since Trish and Lita retired.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

They're the only divas with personality, I think they're great.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> The only reason Natalya is in the company, is because she's a Hart.


Is that your response to EVERY generational wrestler? Wow, you're ignorant.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



yoseftigger said:


> Due to Laycool's overall talent, Vince now allows more time for the divas to develop their characters.


By the divas, do you mean Laycool?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I still maintain that Laycool is only that dominant because they face Beth at WM and finally lose the titles.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Laycool is simply flawless!

They got 99 problems, but amsterdam 'aint one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

raiden2 said:


> Laycool are the most entertaining Divas in years. They're the best thing to happen to the Divas division since heel Mickie James, and are arguably better.
> 
> Also, they're one of the most consistently entertaining aspects of WWE these days. I genuinely look forward to their segments each week, and I'm never disappointed.
> 
> ...


Ok this is where I have to disagree with you on. First off, how do you explain how Michelle McCool being on top of the women's division on Smackdown since late 2008. During that time she was barely getting a reaction. She would come out to crickets it seems. I'm not doubting her wrestling ablilites though. She is overall one of WWE's best diva workers/wrestlers. 
She seemed to be taking Maryse's place on Smackdown even though I believe Maryse was more over than Michelle in 2008/2009. They were grooming Michelle to be the top female heel on Smackdown. So what do they do? They move Maryse to Raw in April 2009 and Smackdown doesn't get another established heel Diva until Beth Phoneix in October 2009. Michelle went over Mickie James and Melina, two of the best divas of this generation. Once Mickie James was released, they turned Beth Phoenix (who was a tweener at the time) a full fledged face. They needed a credible contender to counteract Michelle McCool. They tried Kelly Kelly. Failed. They could have moved Gail Kim over to Smackdown, but they don't seem to like Gail. I know they are setting up for a Beth Phoenix return. She has unfinished business with Lay-Cool. That has to be the reason why Lay-Cool is so dominant. They are even taking on Raw Divas now. Beth is the only Diva I see dethroning Lay-Cool of the Championship. You can't tell me that Michelle being with Taker is not the reason for this kind of a push. Michelle is always in the running for a title match or she is the champion. Its bs man. Katie Lea could have been established as a heel on Smackdown. Serena as well. But no, they get misused or stuck as a valet. Then they were ultimately released from the company. They chosed to stick Layla with Michelle probably to freshen things up with McCool. They know we can tolerate Michelle McCool for so long. I can't wait for Beth to return and whoop Lay-Cool's asses. I'm not hating on Michelle, but more the bookers. Establish your Divas and stop having one hogging up all the spotlight. I respect Michelle McCool, who was a Diva Search contestant and not necessarily the winner, for becoming such a great competitor and Diva.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Laycool has charisma. What can you say? They're entertaining, annoying, and fun to watch all at the same time. You can't say that to the other divas. I wish some of the other divas would be given a chance like Gail Kim but its all up to WWE to do that. Laycool is here to stay until one of them gets injured or if Beth Phoenix will come save the day.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> Laycool has charisma. What can you say? They're entertaining, annoying, and fun to watch all at the same time. You can't say that to the other divas. I wish some of the other divas would be given a chance like Gail Kim but its all up to WWE to do that. Laycool is here to stay until one of them gets injured or if Beth Phoenix will come save the day.


There are other Divas that have charisma like Melina, Maryse, etc. Its all a matter of WWE putting the spotlight on them. In some way, every diva has an area where they shine. Whether it be wrestling, promos, character, being in a bikini looking sexy, whatever. It all boils down to screen time. Anytime there is a Diva's segment or match, expect Lay-Cool to be apart of it and steal the show. I'm not saying Lay-Cool are not good at what they do, I'm saying let some other Divas shine.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

LayCool are the single greatest reason why the womens division even gets shine right now. There's nobody on the roster barr Melina ( and even though i like her she is no where near as over as Lycool at the moment) who could carry the whole division like they have. They're so over right now that they get whatever Diva they're facing a pop just because they're going against them. 

They get heat, they do their jobs, they make the Diva's title relevant. Why they get so much hate for stupid reasons (especially McCool, some of you sound like you wish it was you married to The Undertaker) is baffling. I understand if you just don't like them, but some of this blind hate is sorta stupid.

LayCool will probably hold onto their titles for a little while longer. Then, when Phoenix comes back she'll finally dethrone them and be the supah face she was before she left. She's the only one capable of it imo. I know people where itching for Natalya to beat them, but it was a good move having her lose. She may be a great wrestler, but she gets no reaction most of the times unless she's going for the Sharpshooter. Phoenix is a much better choice...


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

My issue with Lay-Cool is that, granted, whilst they aren't doing too bad a job, they still struggle to get a proper reaction, and Michelle in particular has been pushed heavily since 2007/8. That has to say something. I like that WWE make an effort with two women at least, but methinks the whole bitchy bullying gimmick could've worked so much better had it been played by, say, Melina and Jillian Hall. I think something has to be said when in 2005, Melina was essentially over with the crowd as a bitchy heel in the space of a week or two, whereas Michelle and Layla still aren't getting a reliable reaction after years of screentime.

Basically, I think they've essentially pushed easily the two strongest women since Trish - Mickie and Melina - out of the picture in favour of McCool, who despite being talented has zero star quality and isn't believable in her role as top female.

JMO.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Deshad C. said:


> Melina ( and even though i like her she is no where near as over as Lycool at the moment)


Did you watch the unification match at Night of Champions? Melina got a massive pop, whereas Michelle was greeting with silence. I appreciate Lay-Cool (especially Michelle) for their ability, and I find their gimmick fun (especially when they were on NXT), but you're deluding yourself if you think either one of them is nearly as over as Melina, or even Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, the diva division has pretty much dead for a while. Look at NXT 3, it's a fucking webshow now because it's awful and no one gave a fuck about it. The same about the division.

I have to say that if a diva got pissed about LayCool and the way they are book, I think that it would be justified. Look at how they're booked. They basically win every match they're in. On top of that, they have fucking mic time, which tbh when they speak it sounds two chipmunks talking over one another. Which I guess that's the point, but really the crowd doesn't know what you saying, Laycool.

No disrespect to Layla, I still think she's hot as fuck.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Did you watch the unification match at Night of Champions? Melina got a massive pop, whereas Michelle was greeting with silence. I appreciate Lay-Cool (especially Michelle) for their ability, and I find their gimmick fun (especially when they were on NXT), but you're deluding yourself if you think either one of them is nearly as over as Melina, or even Kelly Kelly.


I said "at the moment" meaning in the last two months or so. She hasn't had a reaction that big since then. I don't think its her fault, for whatever reason shes not being used, but it is a fact that her pops have dwindled. 

People need to learn to look past the initial pops of an entrance and how people react to a person throughout there entire time on screen. Too many of the Divas (Kelly Kelly for instance) get a nice reaction when they first come out, but then get silence during their matches. LayCool gets heat in their entrance and throughout their matches, making them one of the few Divas that can get a solid reaction the whole time they're on screen.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The women's division has been dead since Trish left. LayCool is just postmortem deterioration.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

they have temporally saved it


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Deshad C. said:


> LayCool are the single greatest reason why the womens division even gets shine right now. There's nobody on the roster barr Melina ( and even though i like her she is no where near as over as Lycool at the moment) who could carry the whole division like they have. They're so over right now that they get whatever Diva they're facing a pop just because they're going against them.
> 
> They get heat, they do their jobs, they make the Diva's title relevant. Why they get so much hate for stupid reasons (especially McCool, some of you sound like you wish it was you married to The Undertaker) is baffling. I understand if you just don't like them, but some of this blind hate is sorta stupid.
> 
> LayCool will probably hold onto their titles for a little while longer. Then, when Phoenix comes back she'll finally dethrone them and be the supah face she was before she left. She's the only one capable of it imo. I know people where itching for Natalya to beat them, but it was a good move having her lose. She may be a great wrestler, but she gets no reaction most of the times unless she's going for the Sharpshooter. Phoenix is a much better choice...


Natalya was getting huge pops during that promo with LayCool, and no, it wasn't all them.

Michelle McCool is carrying Layla. The best option would be to have Nattie and Beth beat Laycool for both of the titles. Then we could possibly see a Beth/Nattie feud down the line, that would be the best match to come out of the divas division.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

BourneLowKi said:


> Once Mickie James was released, they turned Beth Phoenix (who was a tweener at the time) a full fledged face. They needed a credible contender to counteract Michelle McCool. They tried Kelly Kelly. Failed. They could have moved Gail Kim over to Smackdown, but they don't seem to like Gail. I know they are setting up for a Beth Phoenix return. She has unfinished business with Lay-Cool. That has to be the reason why Lay-Cool is so dominant. They are even taking on Raw Divas now. Beth is the only Diva I see dethroning Lay-Cool of the Championship. You can't tell me that Michelle being with Taker is not the reason for this kind of a push. Michelle is always in the running for a title match or she is the champion. Its bs man. I can't wait for Beth to return and whoop Lay-Cool's asses. I'm not hating on Michelle, but more the bookers. Establish your Divas and stop having one hogging up all the spotlight. I respect Michelle McCool, who was a Diva Search contestant and not necessarily the winner, for becoming such a great competitor and Diva.


I agree with you man. Just a couple of things I feel need expanding on an otherwise great post:

1) They "don't seem to like" Gail Kim because she's like Christian - the dissatisfied who jump ship always get ignored on return.
2) Whether Taker is an issue or not, the fact is undeniable that McCool can go in the ring and is talented. Maybe not Natalya level but she has better mic skills than Nattie. I feel that Chelle deserves to be in the running for the title constantly. Who else would we have? Kelly Kelly? :no:
3) I agree that the whole thing is just waiting it out for Beth. She has the potential to be the most over face Diva since Trish, and that's taking Melina into account.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

What 3:16 said:


> I agree with you man. Just a couple of things I feel need expanding on an otherwise great post:
> 
> 1) They "don't seem to like" Gail Kim because she's like Christian - the dissatisfied who jump ship always get ignored on return.
> 2) Whether Taker is an issue or not, the fact is undeniable that McCool can go in the ring and is talented. Maybe not Natalya level but she has better mic skills than Nattie. I feel that Chelle deserves to be in the running for the title constantly. Who else would we have? Kelly Kelly? :no:
> 3) I agree that the whole thing is just waiting it out for Beth. She has the potential to be the most over face Diva since Trish, and that's taking Melina into account.


Well thanks for the compliment. There are a few things I have to respectfully disagree with

1) Well the thing with Gail Kim, she didn't jump ship like Christian. Gail was fired. Christian didn't renew his contract and then jump ship. Jeff Hardy was in TNA in like 2004-2006 I think. Upon his return to WWE in 2006, he had a pretty good build up once he returned. He ultimately became World Champion in late 2008. Also I keep bringing this up in threads, but I heard they were willing to put the Diva's Championship on Gail once she came back, but ditched the idea because she wasn't getting over enought with the crowd. 

2) Yeah there's no doubt Michelle can go in the ring. I personally think Natalya has better mic skills. She has a dominant presence unlike McCool. Michelle is average, but she gets the point across. I do agree they need to keep Kelly FAR away from the championship unless she improves her ring skills 10 fold.

3) Yeah Beth could surpass Melina in overness atm. Especially since they seemed to have pinned Melina on Raw this past Monday. I think the most over Diva since Trish was Mickie James. Melina gets a great reaction, but I think Mickie James' pops were a tad louder than Melina. I would love for Beth to reach that level some day as far as overness. She deserves it.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I wouldnt mind if McCool got released. I know that seems a mean thing to say but she can live of the Undertaker anyway, which she sort of has been doing in a way


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Divas are just there for a bathroom break.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Laycool are dominant for the sole reason to make the audience invested in the face, A face chasing the belt = interest.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

I've felt the same way about LayCool, my problem isn't actually with Layla though, it's with Michelle. This is the same girl who hasn't taken a backseat, the same girl who has made tons of history when other women deserved it more(Nattie deserved to win the divas title, Mickie deserved to be the first divas and women's champion and Melina deserved to be the first unified champion). 

I'm actually so sick and tired of Michelle that I don't even care about the division at the moment. Layla would actually be better on her own, she's more charismatic than Michelle and plays her character better. She's also improved in the ring. 

After Beth returns and gets the belt Michelle needs to take a backseat and let other heels get some time in the spotlight but all I can say now is, what Michelle wants, Michelle gets.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



Smackdownfan777 said:


> Laycool is the best thing in the divas divison. Why do people act like the divas divison was on some hot streak before Laycool was formed? If anything they helped make bring it back up.
> 
> And Michelle's feud with Mickie was the best diva feud in YEARS!


Best thing in the division?

Makes sense as to why they get more air time and titles when superior talents like Mickie James, Natayla, and Beth Phoenix are invisible thanks to McTaker. 

WWE's women division is garbage. They're a big reason why, though not the exact reason. Really, though, outside Beth, and to an extent Laycool (still annoying, however), they all have the same personality/gimmick. Gail Kim, Kelly Kelly, Tiffany, Melina, Rosa, Bellas, etc. all act the same. No change in their acts.


----------



## raiden2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Minterz said:


> I've felt the same way about LayCool, my problem isn't actually with Layla though, it's with Michelle. This is the same girl who hasn't taken a backseat, the same girl who has made tons of history when other women deserved it more(Nattie deserved to win the divas title, Mickie deserved to be the first divas and women's champion and Melina deserved to be the first unified champion).
> 
> I'm actually so sick and tired of Michelle that I don't even care about the division at the moment. Layla would actually be better on her own, she's more charismatic than Michelle and plays her character better. She's also improved in the ring.
> 
> After Beth returns and gets the belt Michelle needs to take a backseat and let other heels get some time in the spotlight but all I can say now is, what Michelle wants, Michelle gets.


Why does Natalya or Melina deserve it more than Michelle? They're both boring. It's like saying that Lance Storm should have been world champion. No one would have bought a PPV to see Lance Storm, because he was boring, regardless of how good of a wrestler he was. If you don't have the personality to go along with the wrestling, then no one is going to care about you.

And I'm tired of people acting like WWE never gave Mickie James a chance. The only Diva who has ever been champion more times than Mickie James was Trish Stratus. Mickie was a 5 time Women's Champion, and a 1 time Divas Champion; Trish was a 7 time Women's Champion. So Mickie was champion only one less time than Trish, who is considered the biggest star ever in the Divas division. Mickie wasn't held down at all in WWE.

Edit: And doing a quick search on Wikipedia, I see that Melina is a 5 time champion herself. Michelle is a 4 time champion. So both Mickie and Melina have been champion more times than Michelle.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Michelle is the one who can't seem to get people to care though, so surely it'd be more apt to compare _her_ to Lance Storm...


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

BourneLowKi said:


> I heard they were willing to put the Diva's Championship on Gail once she came back, but ditched the idea because she wasn't getting over enought with the crowd.


Yep. For whatever reason, Gail's NEVER really been over in WWE. They gave her a HUGE debut back in 2003, winning the women's title in her first match (albeit a battle royal). She garnered such a weak face reaction that, after only a month, they took the belt off her, immediately turned her heel, and paired her with someone that was actually over (Molly Holly). And the reactions she's gotten since returning last year have been the same: nil.



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Laycool are dominant for the sole reason to make the audience invested in the face, A face chasing the belt = interest.


Pretty much. People act as though LayCool's put together such a reign of terror, but it's only been five months since Layla won the women's title back in May. That still doesn't come close to Michelle's 217-day reign last year.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Divas are just there for a bathroom break.


Finally someone said it.

People around here care just too damn much about the divas division. It's totally worthless, with or without Lay-Cool.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> People act as though LayCool's put together such a reign of terror, but it's only been five months since Layla won the women's title back in May. That still doesn't come close to Michelle's 217-day reign last year.


And McCool's reign lasted as long as it did because Layla always helped her keep it.

Layla's 1st Women's Championship reign = McCool's 3rd Women's Championship reign.
McCool's 2nd Divas Championship reign = Layla's 1st Divas Championship reign.

I don't give a fuck what WWE.com says. If you're holding a championship, and you're defending a championship, you're a champion. 

One thing I do find hillarious, in a fpalm sort of way, is that kayfabe-wise, after over a year of watching LayCool dominate them, not a single one of the other Divas have been smart enough to figure out that if two of them would just form a team of their own, they'd win. Because if you're going up agianst Michelle McCool, you're also going up against Layla, and vice-versa. The defintion of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, and expecting a different result.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think LayCool caused any harm to the divas division (yes there is such a thing). In fact they are an improvement because for a long time before them, no divas (well maybe Beth is an exception) really have any personality or character to stand out from others. The problem is nobody else does! Every face diva is a typical girl-next-door and every heel diva is a typical drama queen. LayCool is in a desperate need of an equal opposite. A face diva who really has a strong character that, when feuding with them, can ignite a compelling storyline.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

diorama said:


> I don't think LayCool caused any harm to the divas division (yes there is such a thing). In fact they are an improvement because for a long time before them, no divas (well maybe Beth is an exception) really have any personality or character to stand out from others. The problem is nobody else does! Every face diva is a typical girl-next-door and every heel diva is a typical drama queen. LayCool is in a desperate need of an equal opposite. A face diva who really has a strong character that, when feuding with them, can ignite a compelling storyline.


LayCool have personalities because they are the only 2 Divas in the WWE that creative GIVES personalities. It's like 2 annoying bitches, and 18 other cardboard cut-outs. And what's funny is that before 2009, they were both exactly what you described typical Divas to be - McCool was a generic babyface "All American" girl-next-door Divas Champion, and Layla was William Regal's generic drama queen heel valet. So it's not that creative can't give other Divas a character, it's just that they CHOOSE not to. All the focus HAS to be on LayCool.

And why is all the focus on LayCool? Because despite being a dead man, The Undertaker's dick is still very much alive.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

You act like LayCool call their own shot & decided that they were going to bury the whole women division

If you want to blame someone, blame the WWE. Not LayCool for being entertaining

The WWE does not care about women wrestling. They only have those chicks for guys who get off seeing chicks fight

If they cared, they would hire women who can actually wrestle. Not wannabe models


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



Target 02 said:


> Best thing in the division?
> 
> Makes sense as to why they get more air time and titles when superior talents like Mickie James, Natayla, and Beth Phoenix are invisible thanks to McTaker.
> 
> WWE's women division is garbage. They're a big reason why, though not the exact reason. Really, though, outside Beth, and to an extent Laycool (still annoying, however), they all have the same personality/gimmick. Gail Kim, Kelly Kelly, Tiffany, Melina, Rosa, Bellas, etc. all act the same. No change in their acts.


Laycool actually made them visible. 'Cause if they would had never been formed they wouldn't be doing anything.


----------



## health4rall (Oct 29, 2010)

thank you very much 
this topiv winderful


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not crazy about McCool but I'm in love..seriously in love with Layla El and I love her ways, the way she speaks,and how she comes off on the mic. I love that part of the tandem. I don't think McCool wasn't even all that bad in that Canada promo with Natayla even though Layla was saying all the shit that got the heat.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Laycool but I'll admit I was disappointed when Natalya lost the match as the result of a cheap shot from Michelle. 
It won't go on much longer because the writers know it will all get tiresome and tedious.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Natayla's win should be saved for WM anyway...enough with the Beth Phoenix overpushing.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

As if the RAW divas had anything interesting going on before the title was merged. Laycool are the only interesting aspect about the diva division. They can't be blamed for the bore that the others are. In fact, Laycool are the good, relevant ones among the divas.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

As I said numerous times, the only reason McCool has a spot is because she's Taker's woman.

If she was banging Yoshi Tatsu she'd be ring announcing on NXT.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol Laycool interesting? Yeah,right. They are just some lame PG version of the BP who bury every single diva that comes in their way. The crowd is death every time they show on a WWE show, I skip almost every segment they have. It's simple-Vince doesn't care for woman wrestling, so he just gives 10 minute time every week to McCool so the Undertaker can be happy , Vince likes when his workers are happy and the rest of the divas are usually used in some stupid dancing segments or as valets. Layla is there only because McCool has poor mic skills. Their 'jokes' are stupid and childish , their acting is horrible, McCool has the same expression in every segment and yeah she is good in the ring but Natalya and Kim are much better. Not to mention she doesn't have any ass or tits, her face is very unnatural and she is too skinny. Layla on the other hand is a decent mic worker and that's it-she is a bad ring performer and she has very big ass. Laycool is terrible formation, so boring, dull and talentless. I hope they end it soon.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate the comparisons with the Beautiful People. 

LayCool are meant to be waaay more annoying than the BP, and they're obsessed with success, getting cheap heat and lulz, not beauty like the BP are. Angelina's probably a slightly better wrestler, but who cares about that? This is WWE.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Satanixx said:


> As I said numerous times, the only reason McCool has a spot is because she's Taker's woman.
> 
> If she was banging Yoshi Tatsu she'd be ring announcing on NXT.


I don't understand the McCool hate. If she's hot enough for Taker, she's hot enough to watch. Plus, she's solid on the mic. She's athletic. Strong. In great shape. She stays healthy. She's over. Works her gimmick well. Sells well. And when allowed to seriously wrestle, she's pretty damn good even when working with divas who flatout suck.

I don't get it. Hating just to hate?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

abv said:


> Lol Laycool interesting? Yeah,right. They are just some lame PG version of the BP who bury every single diva that comes in their way. The crowd is death every time they show on a WWE show, I skip almost every segment they have. It's simple-Vince doesn't care for woman wrestling, so he just gives 10 minute time every week to McCool so the Undertaker can be happy , Vince likes when his workers are happy and the rest of the divas are usually used in some stupid dancing segments or as valets. Layla is there only because McCool has poor mic skills. Their 'jokes' are stupid and childish , their acting is horrible, McCool has the same expression in every segment and yeah she is good in the ring but Natalya and Kim are much better. Not to mention she doesn't have any ass or tits, her face is very unnatural and she is too skinny. Layla on the other hand is a decent mic worker and that's it-she is a bad ring performer and she has very big ass. Laycool is terrible formation, so boring, dull and talentless. I hope they end it soon.


McCool and Layla looks a billion times better than Love and Velvet.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

So to summarise:

- It is the fault of Michelle and Layla for the way that their team - and the division as a whole - is booked.

- Neither Michelle nor Layla have any discernible talent whatsoever.

- The Divas division was excellent prior to the formation of Laycool.

- The current position of Melina is entirely the fault of Laycool, and Melina herself should bear no responsibility for it at all, despite her sub par work since her return to the ring.

- Michelle McCool is in the position purely because of her relationship with the Undertaker. WWE do not take into account ring stewardship, mic work, charisma or diligence when deciding whom to push. All creative cares about is who a Superstar is having sexual relations with. The Undertaker has demanded that his wife be champion and it has been made so.

All in all, the very epitome of fair, considered and balanced analysis.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> So to summarise:
> 
> - It is the fault of Michelle and Layla for the way that their team - and the division as a whole - is booked.
> 
> ...



Excellent satire ColeStar. Top posting from you as always though I expect it'll go over the heads of some of the people here. It was wasted on this thread.

I can't see what's not to like about Michelle (if you ignore kayfabe) because she does her job near perfectly. Layla is about the same in terms of character but her ring skills aren't as good. Chelle is probably as good as Phoenix - in fact, I've seen Beth botch more than McCool has - and McCool doesn't get injured as much.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Melina has been awesome since returning. I wish they'd just rehire Mickie and let the two of them feud forever and ever and ever. They can make the rest of the women valets and stuff.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> - Neither Michelle nor Layla have any discernible talent whatsoever.


I never said they weren't talented. But there are many Divas on the roster that are just as talented, or far more talented, as them.



> - The Divas division was excellent prior to the formation of Laycool.


Never said that either. LayCool is just the final nail in the coffin.



> - The current position of Melina is entirely the fault of Laycool, and Melina herself should bear no responsibility for it at all, despite her sub par work since her return to the ring.


The quality of Melina's ring-work is an opinion. She's not as good as she was before the injury, but she's still one of the best in the WWE. Regardless, she lost to LayCool, and is now in the same position as Gail Kim.



> All creative cares about is who a Superstar is having sexual relations with. The Undertaker has demanded that his wife be champion and it has been made so.


Taker didn't demand it, but Vince is sucking his dick, almost as hard as Michelle, just to keep him happy. His influence and respect in the company goes a long way.

-


> Michelle McCool is in the position purely because of her relationship with the Undertaker. WWE do not take into account ring stewardship, mic work, charisma or diligence when deciding whom to push.


Yes


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

abv said:


> Lol Laycool interesting? Yeah,right. They are just some lame PG version of the BP who bury every single diva that comes in their way. The crowd is death every time they show on a WWE show, I skip almost every segment they have. It's simple-Vince doesn't care for woman wrestling, so he just gives 10 minute time every week to McCool so the Undertaker can be happy , Vince likes when his workers are happy and the rest of the divas are usually used in some stupid dancing segments or as valets. Layla is there only because McCool has poor mic skills. Their 'jokes' are stupid and childish , their acting is horrible, McCool has the same expression in every segment and yeah she is good in the ring but Natalya and Kim are much better. Not to mention she doesn't have any ass or tits, her face is very unnatural and she is too skinny. Layla on the other hand is a decent mic worker and that's it-she is a bad ring performer and she has very big ass. Laycool is terrible formation, so boring, dull and talentless. I hope they end it soon.


Dead? They used to be dead during the Mickie feud. They bring in pretty large sectors of heat these days though.



> - Neither Michelle nor Layla have any discernible talent whatsoever.


Interesting statement considering never botches unlike Beth Phoenix, the Bellas, Melina, Eva, and Kelly Kelly. Not to mention her mic skills murder all of them.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> *As I said numerous times, the only reason McCool has a spot is because she's Taker's woman.*
> 
> If she was banging Yoshi Tatsu she'd be ring announcing on NXT.


And you - just like all the other idiots who say the same thing, are 100% wrong.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> > - Neither Michelle nor Layla have any discernible talent whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Interesting statement considering never botches unlike Beth Phoenix, the Bellas, Melina, Eva, and Kelly Kelly. Not to mention her mic skills murder all of them.


He was being sarcastic.

That said, hilarious that people think that Michelle is pushed due to Taker, considering that she is the most talented and interesting diva out of anyone in WWE.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldn't say that Michelle McCool is the most talented diva in the roster because IMO that title belongs to Beth Phoenix but Michelle is definitely one of the best divas in today's WWE. Whether she got married with Taker or not, she totally deserves the push that she gets due to her abilities alone.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

DarthSimian said:


> He was being sarcastic.
> 
> That said, hilarious that people think that Michelle is pushed due to Taker, considering that she is the most talented and interesting diva out of anyone in WWE.


She's not the most talented nothing. Natayla is on a whole another level than her in the ring...she can go tete to tete with Shimmer's absolute best. And Layla outlcasses Michelle every single show without every really trying. No one is buying McCool as better just because they don't have her take as many pinfalls. That just shows how much she really sucks and is insecure with her spot.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> She's not the most talented nothing. Natayla is on a whole another level than her in the ring...she can go tete to tete with Shimmer's absolute best. And Layla outlcasses Michelle every single show without every really trying. No one is buying McCool as better just because they don't have her take as many pinfalls. That just shows how much she really sucks and is insecure with her spot.


Of course Laycool needs both Michelle and Layla to work together, but Michelle has outclassed Layla in about every category,. including wrestling and mic skills. That is why she is considered as the jobber of the group, rather than Michelle. Natalya can wrestle a bit better, but has nothing against Michelle in terms of overall entertainment. Same with Beth Phoenix. In terms of overall factors, Michelle outshines all.


----------



## sarphira313 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



notorious_187 said:


> This.
> 
> Some rep coming your way.


Agree with that.

Plus....we should not forget that its almost confirm that this stable was made against the BP of TNA!!!

I won't mind having a team of 2 or three arrogant divas..actually i like teams n groups..but not like that...not by killing other talents and show a few best of the best...and believe me..Layla STILL has to prove to become a champion!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

DarthSimian said:


> Of course Laycool needs both Michelle and Layla to work together, but Michelle has outclassed Layla in about every category,. including wrestling and mic skills. That is why she is considered as the jobber of the group, rather than Michelle. Natalya can wrestle a bit better, but has nothing against Michelle in terms of overall entertainment. Same with Beth Phoenix. In terms of overall factors, Michelle outshines all.


That's all perspective. McCool botches..Layla hasn't botched since her ECW days. She doesn't care if she has to work slow but her finisher is 20x better than McCool's and her heel meddling is better psychologically than McCool's drab kicks to stop opponents. McCool is boring, tiresome, and a channel changer. Without Layla, we wouldn't be talking about her no matter how many times they put her over everyone. Layla is the jobber of the group because she's not having sex with Mark Calloway, smart guy. WTF is wrong with you? Smarten up.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to say, even though I don't care about them, Layla is the only one who has charisma. Vladimir Kozlov has more charisma than Michelle McCool.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

HAHAHAHahhahhahahaha...oh, man , the things I read in the internet . McCool has mic skills? Hahaha, I can't argue with people who state things like that, because they are obviously ... O.K. I'm not going to insult anyone but still -ahahahahhahaha


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Nothing against McCool but the Divas division looks death since years and she don't put over nobody else

Melina buried
Mickie James buried and fired
Beth Phoenix... had the belt for 3 weeks 
Natalya Neidhart... falling at Braggin Rights


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Technically for something to die that implies it was once alive.

Honestly, this is the first time in years I even knew who was the women's champion. So they must be doing something right.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> laycool is the reason why the divas division has an ounce of relevance


yup

I actually don't skip some divas matches now because of them.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't buy the 'Lay-Cool makes the division relevant' thing. Sure, it's never been perfect, but it was doing fine enough prior to McCool's magapush. In 2007 we had Mickie vs. Melina, which the crowd LOVED (watch back the video clips of their matches during their feud...they lit up). Then in 2008 we had Mickie vs. Beth and the face turn of Melina, which again the crowd was dead into.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

What 3:16 said:


> Excellent satire ColeStar. Top posting from you as always though I expect it'll go over the heads of some of the people here. It was wasted on this thread.
> 
> I can't see what's not to like about Michelle (if you ignore kayfabe) because she does her job near perfectly. Layla is about the same in terms of character but her ring skills aren't as good. Chelle is probably as good as Phoenix - in fact, I've seen Beth botch more than McCool has - and McCool doesn't get injured as much.


Cheers. I agree with this. I think Michelle has done more than enough to justify her spot.



Nexus One said:


> Interesting statement considering never botches unlike Beth Phoenix, the Bellas, Melina, Eva, and Kelly Kelly. Not to mention her mic skills murder all of them.


As DarthSimian said, I was being sarcastic.



Nexus One said:


> That's all perspective. McCool botches..Layla hasn't botched since her ECW days. She doesn't care if she has to work slow but her finisher is 20x better than McCool's and her heel meddling is better psychologically than McCool's drab kicks to stop opponents. McCool is boring, tiresome, and a channel changer. Without Layla, we wouldn't be talking about her no matter how many times they put her over everyone. *Layla is the jobber of the group because she's not having sex with Mark Calloway, smart guy. WTF is wrong with you? Smarten up.*


You will clearly never convince one another about the comparative attributes of Layla and Michelle. But telling him to smarten up is totally unnecessary. Nothing he said warrants that - he simply has a difference of opinion with you.

If anything, you are the one who should smarten up, if you are going to continue to employ that tired line about Michelle's position being due solely to her relationship with the Undertaker. I find it hilarious that is an unfounded, speculative belief for which there is no proof whatsoever; yet its adherents not only swear by its truth, but quickly ridicule and berate anyone who questions it, as if we are the ones who favour conjecture and rumour over facts and evidence.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Didnt read a word of the post but I agree with it all. Im pretty sure...


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I don't buy the 'Lay-Cool makes the division relevant' thing. Sure, it's never been perfect, but it was doing fine enough prior to McCool's magapush. In 2007 we had Mickie vs. Melina, which the crowd LOVED (watch back the video clips of their matches during their feud...they lit up). Then in 2008 we had Mickie vs. Beth and the face turn of Melina, which again the crowd was dead into.


Mickie got fired and Beth got injured. Laycool have kept the division relevant since.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I don't buy the 'Lay-Cool makes the division relevant' thing. Sure, it's never been perfect, but it was doing fine enough prior to McCool's magapush. In 2007 we had Mickie vs. Melina, which the crowd LOVED (watch back the video clips of their matches during their feud...they lit up). Then in 2008 we had Mickie vs. Beth and the face turn of Melina, which again the crowd was dead into.


Writing was different back then. You had more to work with, therefore, it was easier to develop a storyline because it wasn't PG back then. 

Kinda off topic, but have you ever noticed during the peak of a storyline in the divas division, the top face gets injured. Look at Candice during Beth/Candice, or Melina during Beth/Melina or Mickie during the Piggy James angle. Neither Layla or Michelle have been seriously injured in their career.



Dice Darwin said:


> Mickie got fired and Beth got injured. Laycool have kept the division relevant since.


This is true. The division took a big blow once Mickie and Beth were out of the picture, and there was no top face to compete with LayCool. This is why they are so dominant. It's was a smart chose by WWE to keep them together this long, because it gets the audience to want to invest in the face, like stated earlier. Granted, the divas division was never great to begin with, but LayCool are pretty much the diamond in the rough.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Laycool > other Divas


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

LayCool was cool at first but latelt their roles has become too childish. Having McCool win the title ALL the time and ALL of her feuds with other Divas is NOT helping the division. I mean McCool is pushed down our throats because of politics.

Sure LayCool is entertaining, but why can't the WWE push other Divas and give them a character?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They are the only Diva's with the only resemblance of personality (unless you count the NXT Divas). Unless they start giving other Diva's personality then Laycool can dominate the Diva's divsion for as long as they want.


----------



## Wasabi Lee (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol LayCool is the best...


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Cheers. I agree with this. I think Michelle has done more than enough to justify her spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was trying to have a difference of opinion while being a smart ass and trying to act like Layla was the worst thing he had ever seen in his life while acting like McCool was putting on Cheerleader Melissa level performances. IThat very line of thought is preposterous.

Tired line? McCool would of been fired 3 years ago if she wasn't with the Undertaker. No one that unover and who has fell that flat int the women's division has ever been pushed like Trish or Lita.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

This is stupid.

When has Taker EVER used his pull backstage to do some shady shit? We've NEVER heard of Taker, who everyone in the business calls "The General" and "One of the biggest leaders in the back" using his tenure to prop up people for frivolous reasons.

You really think Taker would use his pull to prop up Michelle? I doubt it. Besides, she was already a two time champion before they even started dating. WWE was pushing her already so I really doubt Taker burst into Vinc'es office and was like "Hey, give my girlfriend a push or I walk."

If you don't like McCool thats fine, we all have a preferences. But to justify blind marking with "shes only where she is cuz she's boning Taker" is ridiculous.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> He was trying to have a difference of opinion while being a smart ass and trying to act like Layla was the worst thing he had ever seen in his life while acting like McCool was putting on Cheerleader Melissa level performances. IThat very line of thought is preposterous.
> 
> Tired line? McCool would of been fired 3 years ago if she wasn't with the Undertaker. No one that unover and who has fell that flat int the women's division has ever been pushed like Trish or Lita.


Because Michelle is indeed better than Layla in the ring and the mic. Just because you are trying to bring up excuses as to how Layla is better doesn't actually make Layla better. She is the one who takes pinfalls for the group because she has a lot to come to reach the level of Michelle. Layla has never been as crisp in the ring as Michelle is.

And, the excuse that Michelle is there because of Undertaker is hilarious at best and someone trying to desperately bring in excuses to deny the obvious fact that Michelle is better. Bringing in unproved assumptions and trying to justify a fact using it is the very definition of preposterous.


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

LAycool actually get a reaction. They are a dominant heel faction. They are the only women with any kind of character development. they just need to establish some realy competition for them. Beth and/or ODB or Kong would be great


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Deshad C. said:


> This is stupid.
> 
> When has Taker EVER used his pull backstage to do some shady shit? We've NEVER heard of Taker, who everyone in the business calls "The General" and "One of the biggest leaders in the back" using his tenure to prop up people for frivolous reasons.
> 
> ...


The Undertaker probably didn't say a word. He dosen't have to say shit. He's the fucking Undertaker - THE veteran of the WWE locker room, and probably the only person whose ass Vince kisses instead of vice versa. 

Fact. Michelle McCool started dating Undertaker in 2009 - the exact same time she won the Women's Championship and has been dominating ever since.

McTaker is the female Triple H. She fucked her way to the top. The sooner you admit it, the better off you'll be.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> McTaker is the female Triple H. She fucked her way to the top. The sooner you admit it, the better off you'll be.


I am better off with Michelle being at the top and keeping the divas relevant. I don't need to agree to ridiculous assumptions and excuses for that


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

DarthSimian said:


> I am better off with Michelle being at the top and keeping the divas relevant. I don't need to agree to ridiculous assumptions and excuses for that


It was better off when Mickie/Melina/Beth were at the top by a long shot. Michelle is decent, just she makes me cringe whenever she is on the mic


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> It was better off when Mickie/Melina/Beth were at the top by a long shot. Michelle is decent, just she makes me cringe whenever she is on the mic


I don't know. I used to fast-forward the diva segments during those times...now at least I watch whenever Michelle is on. So, I can say from my experience that she is keeping the divas relevant


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> The Undertaker probably didn't say a word. He dosen't have to say shit. He's the fucking Undertaker - THE veteran of the WWE locker room, and probably the only person whose ass Vince kisses instead of vice versa.
> 
> Fact. Michelle McCool started dating Undertaker in 2009 - the exact same time she won the Women's Championship and has been dominating ever since.
> 
> McTaker is the female Triple H. She fucked her way to the top. The sooner you admit it, the better off you'll be.


And your basing all this off your personal, intimate knowledge of what happens backstage...right?

Seriously dude, if you don't like her thats fine. Like I said in my earlier post, we all have preferences. But don't justify your not liking her, which comes off as blind hate, with shit you have no way of backing up. 

Oh, according to an interview with Torrie Wilson, Taker and Michelle have been dating since 2008 when Taker divorced his wife. A whole year before she even won the title. And we didn't even get solid confirmation of their dating until after she won the title a 2nd time.

Basically, your "fact" is nothing but pure make believe.
The sooner you stop reaching, the better off you'll be...


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not a total believer in the whole McCool-is-there-because-of-Taker thing, but didn't Michelle become the first ever Diva's champion in 2009? Sure, she won the Women's gold in 2009, but you're ignoring her half-a-year-long run a year before that.

And isn't The Undertaker supposed to be the judge of 'Wrestler's Court' or something? That sounds like the most childist, immature thing ever.


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

LayCool is about the dumbest idea for a gimmick i've ever seen. Not only is it annoying, it's just plain stupid. It's the biggest blatant rip off I've ever seen. For those that don't know it's after those greeting cards, except the cards have more personality.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Deshad C. said:


> Oh, according to an interview with Torrie Wilson, Taker and Michelle have been dating since 2008 when Taker divorced his wife. A whole year before she even won the title. And we didn't even get solid confirmation of their dating until after she won the title a 2nd time.


Since 2008? My bad. Looks like she became the inaugural Divas Champion that way too. Maybe they made the butterfly belt just for her. :lmao


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Seriously, if Nattie doesn't finally win the title at Survivor Series, I'm done with this division. There's no other option around it, she NEEDS to win. She has the crowd support and alot of momentum right now.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Jason93 said:


> Seriously, if Nattie doesn't finally win the title at Survivor Series, I'm done with this division. There's no other option around it, she NEEDS to win. She has the crowd support and alot of momentum right now.


Agreed.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well she won't win, so I wouldn't worry about it... and besides, Natalya is not entertaining and she has no personality, whatsoever. The belt(s) will stay with LayCool - and good job too.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> Well she won't win, so I wouldn't worry about it... and besides, Natalya is not entertaining and she has no personality, whatsoever. The belt(s) will stay with LayCool - and good job too.


Hey Zoltar, thanks for predicting the future a month before it happens. I also see you got your degree in Fortune Telling from Pyro University - where your opinion automatically equals a fact.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> Well she won't win, so I wouldn't worry about it... and besides, Natalya is not entertaining and she has no personality, whatsoever. The belt(s) will stay with LayCool - and good job too.


Alright, but don't go complaining about there being no good womens wrestling in WWE anymore. 

Infact, anybody who doesn't want Nattie to win at Survivor Series has no right to complain about the quality of the divas matches. Michelle McCool has the personality of a brick, and Layla acts like a 5 year old. If that's entertainment to you, then congratulations. But anybody who appreciated and liked watching womens wrestling would want Natalya to win. Enough said.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Jason93 said:


> Alright, but don't go complaining about there being no good womens wrestling in WWE anymore.
> 
> Infact, anybody who doesn't want Nattie to win at Survivor Series has no right to complain about the quality of the divas matches. Michelle McCool has the personality of a brick, and Layla acts like a 5 year old. If that's entertainment to you, then congratulations. But anybody who appreciated and liked watching womens wrestling would want Natalya to win. Enough said.


Quoted for absolute truth.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Jason93 said:


> Alright, but don't go complaining about there being no good womens wrestling in WWE anymore.
> 
> Infact, anybody who doesn't want Nattie to win at Survivor Series has no right to complain about the quality of the divas matches. Michelle McCool has the personality of a brick, and Layla acts like a 5 year old. If that's entertainment to you, then congratulations. But anybody who appreciated and liked watching womens wrestling would want Natalya to win. Enough said.


quoted for the whole fuckin truth


----------



## cole miner (Nov 2, 2010)

i think we will see laycool rightly retain again especially if beth is due back in the next few months


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Jason93 said:


> Alright, but don't go complaining about there being no good womens wrestling in WWE anymore.
> 
> Infact, anybody who doesn't want Nattie to win at Survivor Series has no right to complain about the quality of the divas matches. Michelle McCool has the personality of a brick, and Layla acts like a 5 year old. If that's entertainment to you, then congratulations. But anybody who appreciated and liked watching womens wrestling would want Natalya to win. Enough said.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Prospekt's March said:


> I wouldn't say that Michelle McCool is the most talented diva in the roster because IMO that title belongs to Beth Phoenix but Michelle is definitely one of the best divas in today's WWE. Whether she got married with Taker or not, she totally deserves the push that she gets due to her abilities alone.


Now I'm not disputing that I am in fact pretty much in love with Beth Phoenix, but she botches in the ring sometimes, whereas Michelle doesn't.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Technically for something to die that implies it was once alive.
> 
> Honestly, this is the first time in years I even knew who was the women's champion. So they must be doing something right.


He's right. Think about it - in, say, early 2009, before the formation of LayCool, I couldn't even name who was champion on either brand. Now I know.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Now, back-tracking a little I saw some guy saying Layla was better in the ring than Michelle.

First of all no, that's why Lay has never been a full-fledged champion - she's always had Chelle to pull her up. That said, Layla is improving in the ring every time we see her. Why?

I reckon her pairing with Regal a couple of years back may have had something to do with training a little bit. Plus she's partnered with one of the best divas right now. In terms of ring ability, Michelle and Natalya are the best at the moment, followed by Beth Phoenix then Melina.

And on Raw this week Michelle showed she could put on a good match with Natalya.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Laycool are nauseating as hell but to be fair, they've done more for those belts (that division) than anyone else in recent memory. When was the last time a divas got anything above mediocre heat? They don't get a great reaction either but it's better than anything anyone else gets (except Vickie). They are just building them up to get decimated by Beth anyway.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sadly enough, for the last few months I've found the stuff involving Laycool (except random tag matches) to be one of the most consistently entertaining things in WWE. 

The wrestling may not be as good as a Danielson-Ziggler match, and the crowd reaction certainly isn't up there with the Nexus stuff, but certainly it isn't the worst thing in wrestling.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

JM said:


> Laycool are nauseating as hell but to be fair, they've done more for those belts (that division) than anyone else in recent memory. When was the last time a divas got anything above mediocre heat? They don't get a great reaction either but it's better than anything anyone else gets (except Vickie). They are just building them up to get decimated by Beth anyway.


Honestly, Mickie James was the last diva to get a consistent reaction, and that was four years ago.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Jason93 said:


> Alright, but don't go complaining about there being no good womens wrestling in WWE anymore.
> 
> Infact, anybody who doesn't want Nattie to win at Survivor Series has no right to complain about the quality of the divas matches. Michelle McCool has the personality of a brick, and Layla acts like a 5 year old. If that's entertainment to you, then congratulations. But anybody who appreciated and liked watching womens wrestling would want Natalya to win. Enough said.


Bollocks, tripe, poppycock and bullshit.

Your opinions on McCool and Layla are just that, your opininos. You have no right to claim that anyone holding contrary views is unqualified to judge on women's wrestling. Dare I say it, there may be many people who "appreciate and like" women's wrestling - or who have even worked in the field - who believe that Laycool are doing a good job.

I asbolutely despise these type of narrow-minded posts that refuse resolutely to even consider the legitimacy of alternative points of view.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i enjoy LayCool more then anything else in the women's division in a long time. I can careless about the rest..


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> Bollocks, tripe, poppycock and bullshit.
> 
> Your opinions on McCool and Layla are just that, your opininos. You have no right to claim that anyone holding contrary views is unqualified to judge on women's wrestling. Dare I say it, there may be many people who "appreciate and like" women's wrestling - or who have even worked in the field - who believe that Laycool are doing a good job.
> 
> I asbolutely despise these type of narrow-minded posts that refuse resolutely to even consider the legitimacy of alternative points of view.


Quoted for being a good opinion


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I like Laycool.

Haters gonna hate!!


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> Bollocks, tripe, poppycock and bullshit.
> 
> Your opinions on McCool and Layla are just that, your opininos. You have no right to claim that anyone holding contrary views is unqualified to judge on women's wrestling. Dare I say it, there may be many people who "appreciate and like" women's wrestling - or who have even worked in the field - who believe that Laycool are doing a good job.
> 
> I asbolutely despise these type of narrow-minded posts that refuse resolutely to even consider the legitimacy of alternative points of view.


Natalya is the best female wrestler in the WWE. *Not even an opinion, a fact.* Nobody can come close to her in terms of wrestling ability. If you liked and wanted to see good womens wrestling, you would want the best womens wrestlers in the spotlight. Do you want to see Layla vs Kelly Kelly, or would you rather see Natalya vs Melina? I'm just asking.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's funny when people complain about how "terrible" and unhealthy LayCool is for the divas division. Prior to the Piggie James storyline and onward, those same people were complaining about how Vince and the writers don't care about the division. Pretty stupid.



Jason93 said:


> Natalya is the best female wrestler in the WWE. *Not even an opinion, a fact.* Nobody can come close to her in terms of wrestling ability. If you liked and wanted to see good womens wrestling, you would want the best womens wrestlers in the spotlight. Do you want to see Layla vs Kelly Kelly, or would you rather see Natalya vs Melina? I'm just asking.


The division would still stay in the same state of Natalya was in the spotlight. I don't know why someone would think just ONE person could turn around it.


----------



## cole miner (Nov 2, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> It's funny when people complain about how "terrible" and unhealthy LayCool is for the divas division. Prior to the Piggie James storyline and onward, those same people were complaining about how Vince and the writers don't care about the division. Pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The division would still stay in the same state of Natalya was in the spotlight. I don't know why someone would think just ONE person could turn around it.


tbf apart from laycool the other divas have no personality at all


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> On June 28th, 2009, WWE held a PPV known as _The Bash_.
> 
> Michelle McCool, the then-girlfriend, and now wife, of Mark Calloway (aka The Undertaker) captured her first Women's Championship.
> 
> ...


The Divas division was already DEAD anyway. Yeah, lets pine for the "good old days" of 2008.....are you serious? The Divas division had SUCKED since Trish and Lita left.

LayCool is the first entertaining thing it has produced since the Trish-Mickie feud in 2006. And most of the divas suck anyway. LayCool can keep the title and bury everyone for years for all I care....at least they entertain me.

Natalya can wrestle but she has done NOTHING to deserve anything. She's not THAT great in the ring, and is rather boring. I hope Michelle McCool makes her tap with the sharpshooter, while Layla takes a picture...lol. Now THAT was entertaining.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Natalya can wrestle but she has done NOTHING to deserve anything. She's not THAT great in the ring, and is rather boring. I hope Michelle McCool makes her tap with the sharpshooter, while Layla takes a picture...lol. Now THAT was entertaining.


Doesn't deserve anything? Yet people like Maryse, Layla, Eve, Alicia and Candice have? WTF are you on?


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Jason93 said:


> Natalya is the best female wrestler in the WWE. Not even an opinion, a fact. Nobody can come close to her in terms of wrestling ability. If you liked and wanted to see good womens wrestling, you would want the best womens wrestlers in the spotlight. *Do you want to see Layla vs Kelly Kelly, or would you rather see Natalya vs Melina? I'm just asking.*


I know for my money, if we're talking purely wrestling, then I would love to see Melina Vs. Natty. Who knows, it might even sell if they pushed it right...

But were not talking about purely wrestling, were talking about it all. the whole package. At this state, I don't see Natty carrying the womens division the way LayCool does. We all know shes a good wrestler, nobody is going to argue with you on that, but its about being able to draw and sell tickets as well. I think they gave her a much deserved trial run to see what it would be like with Natty at the helm, and maybe they'll come back to her later, but at this point its still LayCool.

You don't kill what works, and they work...


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Jason93 said:


> Doesn't deserve anything? Yet people like Maryse, Layla, Eve, Alicia and Candice have? WTF are you on?


Ummm...did I mention Maryse, Eve, Alicia, or Candice? In fact, I said the basically the entire division sucks and has sucked since 2006.....until Laycool....in which Michelle is the clear star. So the only diva I even implied as being deserving of anything is Michelle....and she does. Best overall diva. I'd put Melina #2, then Beth, then Natalya. Layla's a great sidekick. Everyone else sucks.

Learn how to read before you get all porky with your comments.

Some people act like Natalya should just be handed a monster push because of her name and because she's competent in the ring. I'm not one of those people. I like her, but IMO she needs to step her overall game up a bit before she's the champ.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

Y'know, comparing Smackdown to Raw when Laycool was around...Smackdown had something.

Remember such fantastic "talent" as Alicia Fox and Eve Torres as champions? At least Smackdown had proper heels, I mean jesus, those two basically tarnished the Womens Championship. I would have made a new title two, before we get more slutty whore fingerprints on something once meant to be an "honor" to have.

At least Laycool annoy the fuck out of the roster enough to make good heels. You can tell whoever they fight wants to shove Mr.Socko down there throat, of if there male, up Layla (I think Michelles cute, but I wouldn't want to cross the deadman. He'll shoot lightning at me!).

There really annoying, but right now, there pretty much the only proper heels we have. Obviously people like Alicia Fox are valets at best, and I doubt Nikki Bellas heel turn is going to have any form of impact. It would be funny to see them as a Doctor Jekyll, Mr Hyde type of Tag Team, where one is good, one is evil, but meh, they'll never reach Laycool. Well, it really depends, Maybe if they double teamed Orton or another main eventer in the bedroom, they'll succeed. Only time will tell.

Apparently Michelles good in the bedroom, she hasn't lost her title in months. Shes doing something right.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Why are people against LayCool? The divas were doing NOTHING until they can along. So many keep saying melina, nattie, beth, but if it wasn't for LayCool they wouldn't be feuding with anyone, period.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Ummm...did I mention Maryse, Eve, Alicia, or Candice? In fact, I said the basically the entire division sucks and has sucked since 2006.....until Laycool....in which Michelle is the clear star. So the only diva I even implied as being deserving of anything is Michelle....and she does. Best overall diva. I'd put Melina #2, then Beth, then Natalya. Layla's a great sidekick. Everyone else sucks.
> 
> Learn how to read before you get all porky with your comments.
> 
> Some people act like Natalya should just be handed a monster push because of her name and because she's competent in the ring. I'm not one of those people. I like her, but IMO she needs to step her overall game up a bit before she's the champ.


No, I just find it funny how you say one of the best female wrestlers in the world isn't deserving of anything, when WWE go ahead and hand titles left, right and center to divas based purely on their looks and nothing else. They tried it with Eve, it failed. They tried it with Candice, it failed. I don't know what they were trying with Alicia but that didn't work out. And Maryse is nowhere near experienced enough to have two divas championships to her name. 

If they can all hold the titles, then Natalya CERTAINTLY can. There's no if's, and's or but's about it. Natalya is the most experienced wrestler on the roster and she deserves the title. Michelle McCool can't draw, so I don't get why you guys are saying "It's not just about the wrestling ability". Like I said, Michelle McCool has the personality of a brick wall. And Layla acts like a five year old. Their gimmick isn't over, and I find it funny when Jack Swagger does this sort of thing, it's considered "X-Pac heat", yet when the crowd are clearly begging for LayCool to GTFO, you guys say it's great heel heat and that they're making the division relevent. Double standards much?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

They're Sexy...Who cares.


----------



## thegreatdarius (Oct 22, 2010)

Laycool era will end at Wm 26, with a face to beat them, a returning beth? lita? aSHLEy?
or maybe theyll turn on each other and face each other with melina in triple threat. thats awesom.e


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Just by people on here stating that McCool is the star of the diva's division proves how shit women's wrestling & entertainment in the WWE has become. Natalya and Melina are both better than her and a feud between them two would actually be entertaining enough so i dont change the channel


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

TeaZy said:


> They're Sexy...Who cares.


Layla has damn near the perfect body, but honestly Michelle's nothing spectacular. She's pretty, yeah, but I wouldn't call her hot. I think she's pretty ordinary looking.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Jason93 said:


> Natalya is the best female wrestler in the WWE. Not even an opinion, a fact. Nobody can come close to her in terms of wrestling ability. *If you liked and wanted to see good womens wrestling,* you would want the best womens wrestlers in the spotlight. Do you want to see Layla vs Kelly Kelly, *or would you rather see Natalya vs Melina?* I'm just asking.


I'd rather see Natalya vs McCool, because Melina is fucking terrible. McCool also out-wrestled Nattie in their match last night, so after seeing that, anyone who still maintains Michelle can't wrestle, is a clueless, idiot. Also, to the idiots who say Michelle looks anorexic, it was clear last night, that McCool's thighs and arms are in fact, thicker than Layla's and her backside is wider than Layla's... so that bullshit needs to stop also.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't hate either of them, I rather like Layla actually. McCool is an okay wrestler, but I am very tired of seeing her with the belt. I hope for a Natalya win or a face turn and unified title win for Layla soon, otherwise the division is just too boring.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> I'd rather see Natalya vs McCool, because Melina is fucking terrible. McCool also out-wrestled Nattie in their match last night, so after seeing that, anyone who still maintains Michelle can't wrestle, is a clueless, idiot. Also, to the idiots who say Michelle looks anorexic, it was clear last night, that McCool's thighs and arms are in fact, thicker than Layla's and her backside is wider than Layla's... so that bullshit needs to stop also.


I never labelled McCool as anorexic, she just should put on a little bit of weight so she doesn't look so lanky like a scarecrow haha


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It's True said:


> I never labelled McCool as anorexic, she just should put on a little bit of weight so she doesn't look so lanky like a scarecrow haha


More like Betty Spaghetty to me. Seriously, if her legs were any further apart, you almost think believe they were removable.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Jason93 said:


> If they can all hold the titles, then Natalya CERTAINTLY can. There's no if's, and's or but's about it. Natalya is the most experienced wrestler on the roster and she deserves the title. Michelle McCool can't draw, so I don't get why you guys are saying "It's not just about the wrestling ability". Like I said, Michelle McCool has the personality of a brick wall. And Layla acts like a five year old. Their gimmick isn't over


I agree about Natalya, but can we really say that any diva not named Trish Stratus can draw in the least? And Trish probably only in Canada, for that matter...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Layla's accent gets me every time. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> More like Betty Spaghetty to me. Seriously, if her legs were any further apart, you almost think believe they were removable.


hahah good comparison


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

laycool era is not the death of the division, laycool are the life-support machine keeping the divas division alive...WWE needs to create some more faces or heels to battle with laycool....

like others have said, all the other divas seem to have zero personailty compared with laycool, (but maybe that's coz the other divas don't get enough mic time?) 

who knows, all i know is i like laycool, especially layla :yum: 
mcoool and layla work great as a team, they are great heels, if laycool disappeared tomorrow, WWE would miss them alot IMO.....i realise not everyone will like laycool,i don't personally like rey mysterio, but i can see what he brings to WWE


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> I never labelled McCool as anorexic, she just should put on a little bit of weight so she doesn't look so lanky like a scarecrow haha


If she were just bony and that thin, it would be a problem. But she just looks healthy and athletic. Probably the reason she doesn't get hurt much. I like that the divas have different body types. Hers is fine.


----------



## MFoley (May 3, 2006)

The Diva division is dead because the WWE wants models, not wrestlers. Anyone who can wrestle is in TNA. Sure some WWE people have the talent, but if they don't use it it's like they don't have it at all. (RIP Gail Kim's career)


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

All I know is that if Natalya wins at Survivor Series, I would have to go back to fast-forwarding through diva segments and matches. There is no way Natalya can hook me on like Laycool are doing. Diva division will fade to irrelevance again.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

to be honest that make women wrestling watchable purely based on seeing how they act and react in the ring and what they will say next - i really don't care otherwise about women wrestling.

Just some poon for the guys on the road.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Jason93 said:


> No, I just find it funny how you say one of the best female wrestlers in the world isn't deserving of anything, when WWE go ahead and hand titles left, right and center to divas based purely on their looks and nothing else. They tried it with Eve, it failed. They tried it with Candice, it failed. I don't know what they were trying with Alicia but that didn't work out. And Maryse is nowhere near experienced enough to have two divas championships to her name.
> 
> If they can all hold the titles, then Natalya CERTAINTLY can. There's no if's, and's or but's about it. Natalya is the most experienced wrestler on the roster and she deserves the title. Michelle McCool can't draw, so I don't get why you guys are saying "It's not just about the wrestling ability". Like I said, Michelle McCool has the personality of a brick wall. And Layla acts like a five year old. Their gimmick isn't over, and I find it funny when Jack Swagger does this sort of thing, it's considered "X-Pac heat", yet when the crowd are clearly begging for LayCool to GTFO, you guys say it's great heel heat and that they're making the division relevent. Double standards much?


Their gimmick is not over? Uh go back and watch during the "Piggie James" storyline. And listen to the HUGE heat they got. Or recently the promo they did with Nattie like three or four weeks ago, uh heat.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> I'd rather see Natalya vs McCool, because Melina is fucking terrible. *McCool also out-wrestled Nattie in their match last night*, so after seeing that, anyone who still maintains Michelle can't wrestle, is a clueless, idiot. Also, to the idiots who say Michelle looks anorexic, it was clear last night, that McCool's thighs and arms are in fact, thicker than Layla's and her backside is wider than Layla's... so that bullshit needs to stop also.


LOL. Just LOL. You are clearly letting your biased opinions get in the way of facts. Natalya is the most experienced wrestler in the WWE. MAT WRESTLING especially. Nobody can come close to her technical wise. 

If you think that she needs to "up her game" in the ring, in order to become champion in WWE, then I'm sorry but you are an idiot. Did Alicia Fox need to "up her game"? Eve? Maryse? Layla? Natalya is a far better wrestler than all of those divas and they've all undeservingly had a shot with the belt. Explain that to me.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Jason93 said:


> No, I just find it funny how you say one of the best female wrestlers in the world isn't deserving of anything, when WWE go ahead and hand titles left, right and center to divas based purely on their looks and nothing else. They tried it with Eve, it failed. They tried it with Candice, it failed. I don't know what they were trying with Alicia but that didn't work out. And Maryse is nowhere near experienced enough to have two divas championships to her name.
> 
> If they can all hold the titles, then Natalya CERTAINTLY can. There's no if's, and's or but's about it. Natalya is the most experienced wrestler on the roster and she deserves the title. Michelle McCool can't draw, so I don't get why you guys are saying "It's not just about the wrestling ability". Like I said, Michelle McCool has the personality of a brick wall. And Layla acts like a five year old. Their gimmick isn't over, and I find it funny when Jack Swagger does this sort of thing, it's considered "X-Pac heat", yet when the crowd are clearly begging for LayCool to GTFO, you guys say it's great heel heat and that they're making the division relevent. Double standards much?


Like I said.....just because all of those divas suck and didn't deserve the title, doesn't mean Natalya does deserve it. Natalya doesn't suck.....but she doesn't deserve it yet either. My opinion. Michelle is the only one who deserves it.....which is why she's owned it for so long. She's the best they've got.

The LayCool gimmick clearly IS over....you just don't like it. Too bad. And IMO Michelle has shown a lot of personality since the heel turn. Honestly, to me she's one of the few things worth watching on the shows these days....and the number of Divas I've ever said that about is very small.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Like I said.....just because all of those divas suck and didn't deserve the title, doesn't mean Natalya does deserve it. Natalya doesn't suck.....but she doesn't deserve it yet either. My opinion. Michelle is the only one who deserves it.....which is why she's owned it for so long. She's the best they've got.
> 
> *The LayCool gimmick clearly IS over....you just don't like it. Too bad.* And IMO Michelle has shown a lot of personality since the heel turn. Honestly, to me she's one of the few things worth watching on the shows these days....and the number of Divas I've ever said that about is very small.


You're absolutely right. If I shoved down people's throats every week for a fucking year and a half, always held the championship, and got to talk while no one else did, the crowd would obviously start to notice after a while.

I guess you're definition of "over" refer to the loud groans heard when McCool's music hits, followed by the dead silence as soon as she and Layla open their mouths.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Jason93 said:


> If you liked and wanted to see good womens wrestling, you would want the best womens wrestlers in the spotlight. Do you want to see Layla vs Kelly Kelly, or would you rather see Natalya vs Melina? I'm just asking.


I don't deny that Natalya and Melina are better workers than Layla and Kelly Kelly and that the latter match would be much more entertaining than the former.

However, there are other factors to be taken into account. I believe that both Layla and Michelle far surpass Natalya in the charisma department and would much prefer hearing from them on the mic than Natalya. I will also state that I believe Michelle has become quite accomplished in wrestling ability over the course of 2010 and should no longer be spoken of as incompetent in the ring.




Jason93 said:


> Natalya is the best female wrestler in the WWE. *Not even an opinion, a fact.* Nobody can come close to her in terms of wrestling ability.


Oh dear. Once again you fail to distinguish between facts and opinions. An opinion, no matter how widely held, is not the same as a fact. 

E.g. The statement "Paris Hilton is an annoying idiot" may be agreed with by 80% of the American public, but it still would not make it a factual statement.

I don't doubt that Natalya is great in the ring; though I haven't seen anything from her in WWE to prove that she is so great, I am willing to believe her reputation. However, to state that she is _factually_ the company's best is simply wrong. 
People disagree over whether Maradona, Pele or someone else is the world's greatest ever footballer, some disbelieve that Michael Jordan is the best ever basketball player. Such titles cannot be called indubitable facts - there are too many factors and undefined criteria involved in deciding what makes someone "great" or "the best".



Bret Hart said:


> "I think Melina is, you know to me is really creative and imaginative, and she's an innovator and she comes up with some great matches, I love watching her wrestle. In a lot of ways I think she’s the best wrestler in the world right now.”


If Bret Hart believes that Melina is the world's best wrestler, then it follows that he believes her to be the greatest female wrestler in the WWE. If her own uncle doesn't accept Natalya's supremacy as fact, why should anyone else?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> You're absolutely right. If I shoved down people's throats every week for a fucking year and a half, always held the championship, and got to talk while no one else did, the crowd would obviously start to notice after a while.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> You're absolutely right. If I shoved down people's throats every week for a fucking year and a half, always held the championship, and got to talk while no one else did, the crowd would obviously start to notice after a while.
> 
> I guess you're definition of "over" refer to the loud groans heard when McCool's music hits, followed by the dead silence as soon as she and Layla open their mouths.


So you accept that Laycool are over, and blame it on them being "shoved down people's throats", then in the following sentence you allege that they are not over. 

Which is it?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> So you accept that Laycool are over, and blame it on them being "shoved down people's throats", then in the following sentence you allege that they are not over.
> 
> Which is it?


Sarcasm.

LayCool are not over. They've never been over. People just know who they are, whether they want to or not. We are forced to know of their existance.


----------



## Bsizzle (Jun 25, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> Sarcasm.
> 
> LayCool are not over. They've never been over. People just know who they are, whether they want to or not. We are forced to know of their existance.


the key to being over is the fans' response to you...but I'm not sure I can say whether their "over" or not. I put it this way...if you call vickie guerro's heat "over" then Laycool is over lol. They were ok at first...but this has gone on for way too long. If they wanna do their middle school girl gimmick, at least take the titles/title(smfh) off them.

On a side note....has wwe ever had a diva/s hold a title for this long before?(I think that its a disgrace to women's wresting that a singles title in the biggest wresting company was held be a two people if its true)


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Bsizzle said:


> the key to being over is the fans' response to you...but I'm not sure I can say whether their "over" or not. I put it this way...if you call vickie guerro's heat "over" then Laycool is over lol. They were ok at first...but this has gone on for way too long. If they wanna do their middle school girl gimmick, at least take the titles/title(smfh) off them.
> 
> On a side note....has wwe ever had a diva/s hold a title for this long before?(*I think that its a disgrace to women's wresting that a singles title in the biggest wresting company was held be a two people if its true)*


For as little as the divas add to the shows these days, they're lucky to still have a title at all. So I wouldn't worry about it being disgraced. If nothing else, this is just gender equality at it's finest. The mens titles are disgraced regularly (See: Otunga laying down and losing the tag titles, Barrett trying to force Cena to hand him the WWE title at SS, etc.), so it's only fair that women are allowed the same treatment.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

So, Michelle McCool deserves her current spot because of her groundbreaking charisma? Are you forgetting that WWE tried pushing her for almost THREE YEARS before the crowd finally accepted her? Of course Michelle McCool's mic skills developed, she has had this long to do it. And she STILL sounds bland as hell on the mic.

You guys make it sound like Natalya talks like Bobby Lashley. She can hold her own and has been getting a great ammount of pops recently (more than Michelle McCool got as a face anyway) I'm starting to think you guys just like to disagree with the average ammount of people so you can feel "special". I haven't denied Michelle McCool was a great wrestler, she is. But you're kidding yourself if you actually believe that WWE have tried pushing her at the top for THIS long, if she wasn't the Undertaker's girl. They would have gave up on her in 2008, but instead they were too busy blowing off Taker for his loyalty.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Jason93 said:


> I'm starting to think you guys just like to disagree with the average ammount of people so you can feel "special". I haven't denied Michelle McCool was a great wrestler, she is. But you're kidding yourself if you actually believe that WWE have tried pushing her at the top for THIS long, if she wasn't the Undertaker's girl. They would have gave up on her in 2008, but instead they were too busy blowing off Taker for his loyalty.


So just because someone doesn't share your opinion, they are doing it just to "feel special"? Get over yourself....your opinion isn't the only one out there. Personally I don't care what you or anyone else thinks....I form my own opinions. McCool is one of the few things in the WWE right now that entertains me and I'm not just saying that to rile up some message board posters.

"Like I said, she has turned into a great wrestler, but Natalya has her beat in every category - wrestling ability, mic skills, looks, crowd support. WWE may not make it look that way, but it's true."

Wrestling ability? Eh, I don't see it. They're both good, and in the same category to me, based on what I've seen. Natalya might be a more talented mat wrestler, but Michelle has turned into a very solid worker with a lot of athletic ability.

Mic skills? Natalya has better mic skills? Huh? Based on what? Not on the times I've heard her talk. Now she hasn't had nearly the time to develop them that Michelle has like you said....fair point. But how the hell you gonna say she has better mic skills? She bombed badly in her big promo a few weeks back and was not believable at all. She just sat there and laughed while getting dissed? Didn't work or feel right at all. Step up to the plate, Natty!

Looks? That's an opinion. IMO, Michelle is much better looking.

Crowd support? Natalya's getting good pops...she's more over as a face than Michelle ever was. Michelle is more over as a heel than Natalya ever was. I'd say they are similar in this area.....Natalya gets pretty good face pops, Michelle gets pretty good heel heat.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> So just because someone doesn't share your opinion, they are doing it just to "feel special"? Get over yourself....your opinion isn't the only one out there. Personally I don't care what you or anyone else thinks....I form my own opinions. McCool is one of the few things in the WWE right now that entertains me and I'm not just saying that to rile up some message board posters.
> 
> "Like I said, she has turned into a great wrestler, but Natalya has her beat in every category - wrestling ability, mic skills, looks, crowd support. WWE may not make it look that way, but it's true."
> 
> ...


She laughed because that's what she was TOLD to do. She wasn't supposed to feel insulted by them, because she knows she can beat them up. Would you rather see her cry like Mickie James after being called a Pig? They're supposed to be grown women, not children. We've all seen that before. 

Michelle McCool is no god on the mic, so I'm not sure where you're pulling that out of. She sounds like a southern hick, and Layla's forced English accent gets on my tits. The crowd aren't booing, they're GROANING. Because they want somebody to come out and shut them up. That promo you're talking about, when Natalya told them that they were annoying, she recieved a huge pop. Heels aren't supposed to be annoying, they're supposed to be despised. People don't despise LayCool, they find them annoying and want another diva to take the title off of them. Being accepted =/= Being over.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Jason93 said:


> She laughed because that's what she was TOLD to do. She wasn't supposed to feel insulted by them, because she knows she can beat them up. Would you rather see her cry like Mickie James after being called a Pig? They're supposed to be grown women, not children. We've all seen that before.
> 
> Michelle McCool is no god on the mic, so I'm not sure where you're pulling that out of. She sounds like a southern hick, and Layla's forced English accent gets on my tits. The crowd aren't booing, they're GROANING. Because they want somebody to come out and shut them up. That promo you're talking about, when Natalya told them that they were annoying, she recieved a huge pop. *Heels aren't supposed to be annoying*, they're supposed to be despised. People don't despise LayCool, they find them annoying and want another diva to take the title off of them. Being accepted =/= Being over.


Most of the heels in wrestling history are famous for being annoying. It's one of the first things heels need to be successful at and LayCool has done that.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Jason93 said:


> She laughed because that's what she was TOLD to do. She wasn't supposed to feel insulted by them, because she knows she can beat them up. Would you rather see her cry like Mickie James after being called a Pig? They're supposed to be grown women, not children. We've all seen that before.
> 
> Michelle McCool is no god on the mic, so I'm not sure where you're pulling that out of. She sounds like a southern hick, and Layla's forced English accent gets on my tits. The crowd aren't booing, they're GROANING. Because they want somebody to come out and shut them up. That promo you're talking about, when Natalya told them that they were annoying, she recieved a huge pop. Heels aren't supposed to be annoying, they're supposed to be despised. People don't despise LayCool, they find them annoying and want another diva to take the title off of them. Being accepted =/= Being over.


I know that's what she was supposed to do.....and it didn't work. She didn't pull the whole thing off right, to me. And before they came out she was struggling badly.

As for your "heels aren't supposed to be annoying...."....I don't even know how to respond to that. Wow.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: The LayCool Era ( 2009 - present ) - death of the Divas division?*

Lucky I don't care for the Womens division, or else I'd have yet another thing to whine about that the WWE does wrong.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jason93 said:


> Layla's forced English accent gets on my tits.


You realise Layla is actually English right?

And being annoying does equal being over if you're a heel. 

It's hardy X-Pac heat now is it?

LayCool are the best heel divas that I can remember in WWE, tbh. All the rest of the time you see smiley faces and Kelly Kellys everywhere.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> I know that's what she was supposed to do.....and it didn't work. She didn't pull the whole thing off right, to me. And before they came out she was struggling badly.
> 
> As for your "heels aren't supposed to be annoying...."....I don't even know how to respond to that. Wow.


The crowd seemed to think it worked, because they were cheering for her. The crowd never cheered for Michelle McCool as a face, because the crowd never liked her. You only think it's working now because she's a heel, but trust me, it's not. LayCool get little to no reaction, and the little reaction they do get is groans. 

It's funny because WWE stopped Alicia Fox's push so early, yet if Michelle McCool was any other diva back in 2008, she would have been the exact same after that dreaded Divas Title run (Which Natalya should have won, aswell)


----------



## sportsman10 (Jan 17, 2010)

WWE really needs to repackage both of these women pronto.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Amsterdam said:
> 
> 
> > You're absolutely right. If I shoved down people's throats every week for a fucking year and a half, always held the championship, and got to talk while no one else did, the crowd would obviously start to notice after a while.
> ...


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay you know what? 
We've all proved LayCool to be the best and most talked about Divas right now.

Why?

Because there's a near-20-page thread in the fucking Smackdown section. What other Diva has done that in the time I've been a member of this forum?

Yeah, that's right. Killed the Divas division? Clearly they've done anything but that.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

What 3:16 said:


> Okay you know what?
> We've all proved LayCool to be the best and most talked about Divas right now.
> 
> Why?
> ...


Soo 20 pages containing a back and forth debate between the same 5 people means that LayCool are the Diva Division Saviors?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> Have you heard of Mickie James?


Yes, and Michelle is better and entertaining than her


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

No one "deserves" shit in the WWE. They all have their jobs and they should be happy for that. Natayla doesn't "deserve" to be champion, no one does. Thats up to the WWE brass to decide. Natty is a great wrestle who can put on a match, but she isn't owed anything and neither are the other talents.

Like I said before, they gave Natty a trail run the same way the gave Alicia, Eve, and Maryse trial runs. They're obviously trying to breed new stars in that division if you look at how they're revolving the door of who gets shine. LayCool was really the first thing in that division in a long time to catch on. I'm sure if LayCool got shit reactions the WWE would've moved on, but luckily for McCool and Layla they're annoying enough to draw legit heat. The Divas don't get as much time to catch on as their male counterparts and it's not fair, but thats how it is. LayCool got on, Natty and the rest didn't. Thats just the way the cookie crumbles...

Now, I do believe if you let them WRESTLE, ACTUALLY WRESTLE, then people like Natty and Gail Kim could get over on that alone...but it would take to much time. The WWE is in the mist of a youth movement and the same is true for the Womens Division. Add to that the fact the Diva don't feud over anything BUT the Diva's title and the playing field is too small. It sucks, but you can't blame that on LayCool. Especially when McCool is actually a good wrestler and Layla is improving a lot, evident by her actually carrying Kelly Kelly to a passable match and her match with Melina on Superstars.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LBGetBack said:


> Like I said.....just because all of those divas suck and didn't deserve the title, doesn't mean Natalya does deserve it. Natalya doesn't suck.....but she doesn't deserve it yet either. My opinion. Michelle is the only one who deserves it.....which is why she's owned it for so long. She's the best they've got.
> 
> The LayCool gimmick clearly IS over....you just don't like it. Too bad. *And IMO Michelle has shown a lot of personality since the heel turn.* Honestly, to me she's one of the few things worth watching on the shows these days....and the number of Divas I've ever said that about is very small.


Actually Michelle is still extremely dull. However, since she's good in the ring she at least makes up for it.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Jason93 said:


> She laughed because that's what she was TOLD to do. She wasn't supposed to feel insulted by them, because she knows she can beat them up. Would you rather see her cry like Mickie James after being called a Pig? They're supposed to be grown women, not children. We've all seen that before.
> 
> Michelle McCool is no god on the mic, so I'm not sure where you're pulling that out of. She sounds like a southern hick, and Layla's forced English accent gets on my tits. The crowd aren't booing, they're GROANING. Because they want somebody to come out and shut them up. That promo you're talking about, when Natalya told them that they were annoying, she recieved a huge pop. *Heels aren't supposed to be annoying, they're supposed to be despised.* People don't despise LayCool, they find them annoying and want another diva to take the title off of them. Being accepted =/= Being over.


Stephanie was annoying. Vickie is annoying. Nexus interrupting matches all the time is annoying. Triple H constantly in the title picture from 2002-2005 was annoying.

Heels are usually annoying, unless they are a smart or monster heel.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

DarthSimian said:


> Yes, and Michelle is better and entertaining than her


Sure if you like listening to a Southern hick toothpick. I prefer Mickie, she can play heel or face very well and her booty is awesome.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

yoseftigger said:


> Stephanie was annoying. Vickie is annoying. Nexus interrupting matches all the time is annoying. Triple H constantly in the title picture from 2002-2005 was annoying.
> 
> Heels are usually annoying, unless they are a smart or monster heel.


Pretty much. LayCool are doing exactly what they have to do each and every week to stay over as the top heel divas - be annoying. I actually think it is all funny and always enjoy when LayCool are on TV. And it definitely doesn't hurt that they are both gorgeous...


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Natalya' promo bombed because she has no personality whatsoever. Could you imagine her carrying the women's division? Hell no. She needs to stay off the mic, 'cause not only is she boring, she also sounds like a bloke. As for her getting a big pop - yes she did... when they were in Canada.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Deshad C. said:


> > No one "deserves" shit in the WWE. They all have their jobs and they should be happy for that. Natayla doesn't "deserve" to be champion, no one does. Thats up to the WWE brass to decide. Natty is a great wrestle who can put on a match, but she isn't owed anything and neither are the other talents.
> 
> 
> Well lets see. If Natalya, who is good wrestler and a decent talker, dosen't "deserve" shit in the WWE, then how is Michelle McCool, an average wrestler and a horrible talker, "deserving" of constantly being champion?
> ...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Difference of opinion is essential for good debate. However, when we have Michelle being bashed for marrying a man she loves, and Layla (an Englishwoman!) being attacked for speaking in a "forced English" accent, then there really is very little room for reason.

*"Don't argue with fools, the spectators can't tell the difference".*

Ergo, I'm exiting this thread.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> Sure if you like listening to a Southern hick toothpick. I prefer Mickie, she can play heel or face very well and her booty is awesome.


No, I like listening to someone who is actually more entertaining and better. If you want to like the boring one of the two, it is your choice.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> On June 28th, 2009, WWE held a PPV known as _The Bash_.
> 
> Michelle McCool, the then-girlfriend, and now wife, of Mark Calloway (aka The Undertaker) captured her first Women's Championship.
> 
> ...


1) Mickie's is sort of relevant, but she lost the belt due to her fading work ethic.

2) Beth's short reign was only due to her injury - had she of not been injured, she would still be the champion and we'd have no co-divas title nonsense

3) Yes, let's push Kelly and Tiffany to the championship when neither can wrestle themselves out of a wet paper bag

4) Sorry, but did you just refer to Melina as a good wrestler? The queen of botching and injuring herself, is a good wrestler? Nice dismissal of her burying Alicia Fox's credibility to be rushed back to the Divas title after her latest injury layoff.

5) Ah boohoo, Natalya didn't get the title. Have a cry and get over it. Enjoy LayCool's reign. It's flawless! 

Ah, right, the old "fucking her way to the top" story yet again, just like with Triple H. Nothing to do with the fact that she put in her blood, sweat and tears into developing herself into a decent wrestler who is the focal point of the division because she is a complete package. Nothing to do with her being a genuine talent who is a skilled performer and does her job well. Nope, must be because she fucked her way to the top. If that were the case (fucking to the top) then Kelly would be Super-Woman and untouched as divas champion.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

DarthSimian said:


> No, I like listening to someone who is actually more entertaining and better. If you want to like the boring one of the two, it is your choice.


That's your opinion, mine is different, don't state yours like fact. McCool sounding like a southern hick is more or less a fact though


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It's True said:


> That's your opinion, mine is different, don't state yours like fact. McCool sounding like a southern hick is more or less a fact though


Southern hick is an understatement.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> That's your opinion, mine is different, don't state yours like fact. McCool sounding like a southern hick is more or less a fact though


Pot calling kettle black?  The same way that Mickie James is sleep-inducing is a fact?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Most of the heels in wrestling history are famous for being annoying. It's one of the first things heels need to be successful at and LayCool has done that.


That's not true. List wrestling's "annoying" heels and I'll give you 10 times as many heels that weren't. Saying that "most heels in wrestling history are famous for being annoying" is just untrue and stupid, unless you find people like Jake Roberts, Ric Flair, Wade Barrett, Sgt. Slaughter, The Iron Sheik, Nikolai Volkoff, and Andre the Giant all annoying. Come on.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> 1) Mickie's is sort of relevant, but she lost the belt due to her fading work ethic.


Do you know that to be a fact? If not, why are you positing it as such? Let's deal in reality, not fantasy or theory.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

DarthSimian said:


> Pot calling kettle black?  The same way that Mickie James is sleep-inducing is a fact?


Oh my god you are fucking retarded. McCool has that southern accent that stereotypically comes from a southern lower socio-economic woman, therefore it is natural to think of her as a 'southern hick'. The only thing Mickie induces is a boner, if that doesn't work for you see a doctor for some viagra


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> Southern hick is an understatement.


I agree I feel bad for the Undertaker for putting up with that shit, if i was him i would've tombstoned her arse by now


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Difference of opinion is essential for good debate. However, when we have Michelle being bashed for marrying a man she loves, and Layla (an Englishwoman!) being attacked for speaking in a "forced English" accent, then there really is very little room for reason.
> 
> *"Don't argue with fools, the spectators can't tell the difference".*
> 
> Ergo, I'm exiting this thread.


This.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> Oh my god you are fucking retarded. McCool has that southern accent that stereotypically comes from a southern lower socio-economic woman, therefore it is natural to think of her as a 'southern hick'. The only thing Mickie induces is a boner, if that doesn't work for you see a doctor for some viagra


She has a mild southern accent, not the "stereotypically comes from a southern lower socio-economic woman" one. I don't know where you are getting that from. Similar to the "fact" that I mentioned earlier.

And, if I want a boner, I would watch porn fpalm ... not a boring diva in WWE


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

More McCool hate I see. Because she is clearly not a good wrestler that could even carry Maria to a decent match. Her match at last years Night of Champions was one if the best diva matches in years. 

Another thing, Melina is stale and has been for years. She needs to update her character. Beth GOT injured. Mickie was getting punished by the company. Kelly Kelly and Rosa can't wrestle. Tiffany was busy being up her husband. 

LayCool are the hottest thing going. After NXT is over and Naomi or Aj wins, they will take the title. LayCool vs NXT winner feud. Followed by the LayCool break up and Layla face turn.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It's True said:


> I agree I feel bad for the Undertaker for putting up with that shit, if i was him i would've tombstoned her arse by now


Agreed


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> Deshad C. said:
> 
> 
> > Well lets see. If Natalya, who is good wrestler and a decent talker, dosen't "deserve" shit in the WWE, then how is Michelle McCool, an average wrestler and a horrible talker, "deserving" of constantly being champion?
> ...


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

People still arguing about 2 specific bimbos being on top of the bimbos division...

fpalm


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

this is quite the popular thread

laycool won


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> Difference of opinion is essential for good debate. However, when we have Michelle being bashed for marrying a man she loves, and Layla (an Englishwoman!) being attacked for speaking in a "forced English" accent, then there really is very little room for reason.
> 
> *"Don't argue with fools, the spectators can't tell the difference".*
> 
> Ergo, I'm exiting this thread.


Agreed


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> Deshad C. said:
> 
> 
> > Well lets see. If Natalya, who is good wrestler and a decent talker, dosen't "deserve" shit in the WWE, then how is Michelle McCool, an average wrestler and a horrible talker, "deserving" of constantly being champion?
> ...


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

DarthSimian said:


> She has a mild southern accent, not the "stereotypically comes from a southern lower socio-economic woman" one. I don't know where you are getting that from. Similar to the "fact" that I mentioned earlier.
> 
> And, if I want a boner, I would watch porn fpalm ... not a boring diva in WWE


No she sounds like a hick, which is not appealing in any way whatsoever. 
Well enjoy your porn then my friend...


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> No she sounds like a hick, which is not appealing in any way whatsoever.
> Well enjoy your porn then my friend...


"That's your opinion, mine is different, don't state yours like fact"
Why do I remember this sentence?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> 1) Mickie's is sort of relevant, but she lost the belt due to her fading work ethic.


Nah..that's a WWE spin line. She lost and kept on losing because she had other interests(getting her college degree, the horse managing, and the music). Vince McMahon shits on any and everyone who has outside interests except for those that come back and kiss his ass on Raw so it can prove some facade of loyalty. That's why they never buried Jericho when he was gone. He kept putting them over in interviews while he was gone.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

DarthSimian said:


> "That's your opinion, mine is different, don't state yours like fact"
> Why do I remember this sentence?


Because she has a southern hick accent. Just like Sheamus has an Irish accent. Just like Barrett has a Manchester accent. Just like Kofi used to have a fake Jamacian accent.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> this is quite the popular thread
> 
> laycool won


Actually, I did. 

I took a controversal topic, posted my views, started an argument, kept feeding the fire, and it turned into the longest thread in the SmackDown section.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> Because she has a southern hick accent. Just like Sheamus has an Irish accent. Just like Barrett has a Manchester accent. Just like Kofi used to have a fake Jamacian accent.


She has a mild southern accent. Not a southern "hick" accent



It's True said:


> No she sounds like a hick, *which is not appealing in any way whatsoever*


Neither the bolded part is a fact nor the former


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DarthSimian said:


> She has a mild southern accent. Not a southern "hick" accent
> 
> 
> 
> Neither the bolded part is a fact nor the former


She does have a hick accent, and she tries, very badly, to hide it every time she's on the microphone.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> She does have a hick accent, and she tries, very badly, to hide it every time she's on the microphone.


yeah ive noticed this too, thats why her promos sound so forced


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Actually, I did.
> 
> I took a controversal topic, posted my views, started an argument, kept feeding the fire, and it turned into the longest thread in the SmackDown section.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Well played, my friend.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] guy trying to say McCool is half the wrestler Natayla is. McCool was botching alot with Beth Phoenix..Natayla has carried every single woman she's been in the ring with since she debuted in 2008. Saying McCool is near her level is like saying Madison Rayne is near Cheerleader Melissa's. It's insane. 

Nevertheless...she's doing alright in her gimmick even though Layla is saying all the shit that gets heat from the fans every week.


----------



## hexagram520 (Jun 2, 2008)

Not only is LayCool the first entertaining thing the Divas division has done in the past 3 years, they are heels and supposed to be obnoxious. Not only that, but it disgusts me when people ignore McCool's in-ring ability. She is on par with Beth Phoenix. She is better than Melina. She is better than 2008-2010 Mickie James. Better than Gail Kim's WWE run. She is miles better than Kelly Kelly and Eve. She doesn't botch nonstop, she looks smooth in the ring, and she bumps. The only person who did not deserve their "burial" was Beth Phoenix.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Surprisingly laycool were not on SD this week...That must break up their like 10 consecutive show run of appearences or something crazy like that yes?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Surprisingly laycool were not on SD this week...That must break up their like 10 consecutive show run of appearences or something crazy like that yes?


Thanks for the heads up. I won't even bother tuning into Smackdown tonight now.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> Difference of opinion is essential for good debate. However, when we have Michelle being bashed for marrying a man she loves, and Layla (an Englishwoman!) being attacked for speaking in a "forced English" accent, then there really is very little room for reason.


Quoting to reinforce ColeStar's point. 

Yeah, people are being really unreasonable and trollish in this thread. 

And people hating Michelle for being a (And I quote) "Southern Hick". Stop it. It pretty much borders on racism to hate a type of accent. Would you hate R-Truth or MVP for talking like stereotypical African-Americans?

Didn't think so.

EDIT:And they were probaby not on SD for similar reasons to Barrett.

FURTHER EDIT: That guy a few posts above, Beth was not "buried"; she got injured and dropped the title to Layla. Unfortunately she'd only won it like the week before.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Regardless of whether or not you deem Melina as 'stale', the fact of the matter is that out of ALL the female wrestlers on the roster, Melina is the ONLY one who has managed to maintain a consistent crowd reaction for the duration of her career. In five+ years, the only time the crowd was kind of apathetic towards her was after her first return in late-2008/early-2009. She was a MUCH stronger heel than Michelle could ever hope to be, and is the most popular woman on the roster at this point. Like it or not, fan response matters. Michelle ISN'T over. She's been pushed to the moon for three years straight, and we're still at the point where a few boos is considered a good night for her! What does that say?

Frankly, the only explanation I can come up with is that WWE want to avoid another Trish situation (i.e. them placing all of their eggs in one basket and getting a diva super-over, only to have her leave them and the division in a mess). Michelle is the safe option, because despite being a good worker, she's a black hole of charisma and can't get people to care about her no matter what she does. They can push her as much as they like, and therefore have reason to not allow the REAL stars - i.e. Mickie and Melina - to become hugely popular.

Melina and Mickie are the true stars of the post-Trish era. They proved that the division could survive without Trish (and Lita), and managed to stand out and become genuine fan favourites at a time when WWE could care less. If Michelle is remembered then it'll be because of what WWE manufactured through multiple forced title reigns and record breaking firsts, as opposed to any genuine form of star quality or fan enthusiasm.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Regardless of whether or not you deem Melina as 'stale', the fact of the matter is that out of ALL the female wrestlers on the roster, Melina is the ONLY one who has managed to maintain a consistent crowd reaction for the duration of her career. In five+ years, the only time the crowd was kind of apathetic towards her was after her first return in late-2008/early-2009. She was a MUCH stronger heel than Michelle could ever hope to be, and is the most popular woman on the roster at this point. Like it or not, fan response matters. Michelle ISN'T over. She's been pushed to the moon for three years straight, and we're still at the point where a few boos is considered a good night for her! What does that say?
> 
> Frankly, the only explanation I can come up with is that WWE want to avoid another Trish situation (i.e. them placing all of their eggs in one basket and getting a diva super-over, only to have her leave them and the division in a mess). Michelle is the safe option, because despite being a good worker, she's a black hole of charisma and can't get people to care about her no matter what she does. They can push her as much as they like, and therefore have reason to not allow the REAL stars - i.e. Mickie and Melina - to become hugely popular.
> 
> Melina and Mickie are the true stars of the post-Trish era. They proved that the division could survive without Trish (and Lita), and managed to stand out and become genuine fan favourites at a time when WWE could care less. If Michelle is remembered then it'll be because of what WWE manufactured through multiple forced title reigns and record breaking firsts, as opposed to any genuine form of star quality or fan enthusiasm.


quoted for the whole fuckin truth


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

hexagram520 said:


> Not only is LayCool the first entertaining thing the Divas division has done in the past 3 years, they are heels and supposed to be obnoxious.* Not only that, but it disgusts me when people ignore McCool's in-ring ability. She is on par with Beth Phoenix. She is better than Melina. She is better than 2008-2010 Mickie James. Better than Gail Kim's WWE run. She is miles better than Kelly Kelly and Eve. She doesn't botch nonstop, she looks smooth in the ring, and she bumps.* The only person who did not deserve their "burial" was Beth Phoenix.


Why stop there? 

Not only that, but her hick accent makes Heath Slater sound like Orson Welles (cue the Citizen Kane clap). She is better than John Cena, just because I said so. Her chicken legs put Cody Rhodes to shame. Her flat ass is miles better than 2008-2009 Maryse. She always talks nonstop, looks smooth in the bed (and that's saying something when you're riding a corpse), and she sucks.

:lmao

I hate to say this but...U MAD?


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

McCool is a talented female wrestler who has improved on the mic and Layla is hot and works hard, and their matches are generally a fairly good standard. But the reality is that for this massive push, they still get barely any reaction from the crowds in the arena. A mild boo at best, even when they have performance mics and insult the fans. Maryse could flip her hair and get a better reaction. I'm sorry but for all that time and resource being invested into someone, they should be getting nuclear heat by now! Even Vickie Guerrero couldn't get Laycool over.

They're helping themselves because none of the other Divas have got any kind of rub from feuding with them. I respect McCool for becoming a good woman wrestler, but Vince definitely wouldn't have given her this kind of push if she didn't have certain connections in the company. While she's attractive, I doubt he considers her top of the pile in terms of hotness. He gets wood at the site of Kelly, Maryse and Melina. I don't mind them being around, but SURELY it wouldn't kill them to step out of the spotlight for a bit? How about building a new top heel...I've always thought that Beth and Natalya would make great top heels because they have the right look and size and are able to carry a match.


----------



## Ringside Steve (Aug 11, 2010)

i assume at this point theyre just waiting for Beth to come back to end LayCool. not that im complaining, because i love LayCool


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> Why stop there?
> 
> Not only that, but her hick accent makes Heath Slater sound like Orson Welles (cue the Citizen Kane clap). She is better than John Cena, just because I said so. Her chicken legs put Cody Rhodes to shame. Her flat ass is miles better than 2008-2009 Maryse. She always talks nonstop, looks smooth in the bed (and that's saying something when you're riding a corpse), and she sucks.
> 
> ...


The only one mad in this thread seems to be you. Getting owned, then getting emotional in your own thread? Not a good look.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

NT86 said:


> McCool is a talented female wrestler who has improved on the mic and Layla is hot and works hard, and their matches are generally a fairly good standard. But the reality is that for this massive push, they still get barely any reaction from the crowds in the arena. A mild boo at best, even when they have performance mics and insult the fans. Maryse could flip her hair and get a better reaction. I'm sorry but for all that time and resource being invested into someone, they should be getting nuclear heat by now! Even Vickie Guerrero couldn't get Laycool over.
> 
> They're helping themselves because none of the other Divas have got any kind of rub from feuding with them. I respect McCool for becoming a good woman wrestler, but Vince definitely wouldn't have given her this kind of push if she didn't have certain connections in the company. While she's attractive, I doubt he considers her top of the pile in terms of hotness. He gets wood at the site of Kelly, Maryse and Melina. I don't mind them being around, but SURELY it wouldn't kill them to step out of the spotlight for a bit? How about building a new top heel...I've always thought that Beth and Natalya would make great top heels because they have the right look and size and are able to carry a match.


For your comment about the other divas not getting a rub......Beth was getting big time face pops when fueding with them, and then she got the title! How is that not a rub? It's not Laycool's fault she got hurt. 

And you can't say the crowd was not into the Mickie-LayCool feud. Yeah, Mickie lost....she was on her way out of the company. Even if she wasn't, the heels winning that feud made it a lot less predictable and was the way to go. Was anyone really up for another Mickie James title reign? Seen it enough.....giving the rub to LayCool was the right move.

The only disappointing feud was Melina-LayCool.....not sure what's up with Melina. She's definitely one of the most talented divas, but she hasn't been the same since returning. Maybe she just needs time to shake the rust off.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> The only one mad in this thread seems to be you. Getting owned, then getting emotional in your own thread? Not a good look.


:lmao

Rightly said.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> The only one mad in this thread seems to be you. Getting owned, then getting emotional in your own thread? Not a good look.


Being sarcastic and then posting a smiley is "getting emotional"? Maybe I've upset you to the point where you're just overexagerating.



Emotional enough for you? Or should I post the one with the machine gun?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> The only one mad in this thread seems to be you. Getting owned, then getting emotional in your own thread? Not a good look.


How is he getting owned? He's right that Laycool isn't good for the woman's division, it's a shame seeing how good it was when Mickie/Beth/Melina were the focus of the division and before them Trish and Lita compared to how it is now


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It's True said:


> How is he getting owned? He's right that Laycool isn't good for the woman's division, it's a shame seeing how good it was when Mickie/Beth/Melina were the focus of the division and before them Trish and Lita compared to how it is now


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

It's True said:


> How is he getting owned? He's right that Laycool isn't good for the woman's division, it's a shame seeing how good it was when Mickie/Beth/Melina were the focus of the division and before them Trish and Lita compared to how it is now


No, he's not right. That's his opinion. Many others have expressed opposite opinions.

He's getting owned because he seems to be the only one in here that doesn't understand that these are all OPINIONS.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

LBGetBack said:


> No, he's not right. That's his opinion. Many others have expressed opposite opinions.
> 
> *He's getting owned because he seems to be the only one in here that doesn't understand that these are all OPINIONS*.





Amsterdam said:


>


*Voilà.*


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

I love how people claim the division was exciting with Beth/Melina/Mickie. The Division wasn't exciting at all.... the wrestling was better, because you had better workers. 

McCool is an underrated performer that the IWC craps on because of shitty storylines (Example: Piggy), her relationship with the Undertaker, her voice, and her anorexic like body. Aside from Natalya, and a returning Beth, McCool is the next most talented performer in WWE. Call it a weak division if you like, but in a division with no character and personalities, Laycool has had WWE focus more time on Divas, which include weekly promos that have been faded out for quite some time. Laycool has developed a persona and don't come across as just another girl on the roster. 

As far as somebody claiming Melina to always be consistently over; you're dead wrong! For a while nobody gave a shit about Melina unless she was screaming in the middle of the ring or bending her body in half.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The division was better with Mickie/Beth/Melina?? You are joking, right??

Tbh, the divas division haven't gotten nearly as much attention then as they do now.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> The division was better with Mickie/Beth/Melina?? You are joking, right??
> 
> Tbh, the divas division haven't gotten nearly as much attention then as they do now.


Yup, I agree. These cats saying stuff like that like it's fact.....LOL. I'm just shaking my head. That era was so forgettable. I'm a big Melina fan too, but there was nothing exciting about the divas division in the Mickie-Beth-Melina era. A good match here and there, of course. All 3 have talent. But there was no excitement in the division at that time IMO.


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

yea they are annoying... very
but funny at time

heres hoping that Noemi from NXT (only one on NXT with talent) win and beats their asses lol


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Yup, I agree. These cats saying stuff like that like it's fact.....LOL. I'm just shaking my head. That era was so forgettable. I'm a big Melina fan too, but there was nothing exciting about the divas division in the Mickie-Beth-Melina era. A good match here and there, of course. All 3 have talent. But there was no excitement in the division at that time IMO.


If you find what Laycool are (individually or together) more talented than everyone else on the divas roster and more "memorable" you probably also think that Dane Cook is the best comedian in the world. Enjoy your shitty Laycool segments


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with their segments after the Mickie James storyline..the promos on Natayla have been good..at least on Layla's side.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Layla and McCool have to be the most lopsided pairing since The Rockers. Layla is damn near the total package, but McCool is barely more useful than Kelly. I'll give her credit though, she makes a believable heel by possessing such an irritating voice. I can see how Taker looks past it.


----------



## raiden2 (Oct 11, 2010)

If Mickie James had been married to the Undertaker, people would have been saying the same crap about her during all of her championship reigns. McCool happens to be married to Taker, so any and all success that she has must be because of him. I guess we're supposed to believe that Vince doesn't care at all about money, and just pushes people depending on who they're married to regardless of how much talent they have.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Layla and McCool have to be the most lopsided pairing since The Rockers. *Layla is damn near the total package, but McCool is barely more useful than Kelly.* I'll give her credit though, she makes a believable heel by possessing such an irritating voice. I can see how Taker looks past it.


What the hell are you talking about? If you're going to post, at least post something that makes sense. How is Layla the total package? She can't wrestle - she is merely McCool's sidekick. This may very well be the stupidest reply in the whole thread - and there's been a lot of stupid replies.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

It's True said:


> If you find what Laycool are (individually or together) more talented than everyone else on the divas roster and more "memorable" you probably also think that Dane Cook is the best comedian in the world. Enjoy your shitty Laycool segments


Wrong. I don't enjoy Dane Cook in the least. If you jump to conclusions about what comedians I like based on what wrestlers I like.....you're probably also a jackass. Enjoy being a jackass.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? If you're going to post, at least post something that makes sense. How is Layla the total package? She can't wrestle - she is merely McCool's sidekick. This may very well be the stupidest reply in the whole thread - and there's been a lot of stupid replies.


Actually Layla can wrestle and wrestle well..who, except Natayala, doesn't botch in the Diva's division and is a excellent heel right? She is. McCool's faux technical wrestling has killed crowds. Layla's flipping Stone Cold stunner is a better athletic move than McCool has ever done.



> Vince doesn't care at all about money, and just pushes people depending on who they're married to regardless of how much talent they have.


Vince McMahon is a very, very petty man. The Denver/LA thing...stand up for the WWE which is really wanting to get votes for his wife...him showing no respect to Umaga after he died. It's a shame to see what he's become at 65.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Actually Layla can wrestle and wrestle well..who, except Natayala, doesn't botch in the Diva's division and is a excellent heel right? She is. *McCool's faux technical wrestling has killed crowds.* Layla's flipping Stone Cold stunner is a better athletic move than McCool has ever done.


"Faux technical wrestling"? GTFO. And no, Layla can't wrestle - she's getting there, but she's not there yet.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

it is funny how as soon as it came out she was with taker she got the divas belt tho or atleast not long after


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LBGetBack said:


> Yup, I agree. These cats saying stuff like that like it's fact.....LOL. I'm just shaking my head. That era was so forgettable. I'm a big Melina fan too, but there was nothing exciting about the divas division in the Mickie-Beth-Melina era. A good match here and there, of course. All 3 have talent. But there was no excitement in the division at that time IMO.


Exactly. It's funny, because people were bitching about the divas not having a storyline or how not one person had any character. Now that something good has come along the way, people still find something to complain about. I guess there is no pleasing everyone.

Michelle and Layla have proven everyone more than enough times as to why they deserve to get this kind of push.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Wrong. I don't enjoy Dane Cook in the least. If you jump to conclusions about what comedians I like based on what wrestlers I like.....*you're probably also a jackass*. Enjoy being a jackass.


So I'm the one jumping to conclusions? I'm just saying that Laycool provide a pretty cheap, shitty form of entertainment like Dane Cook does


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Exactly. It's funny, because people were bitching about the divas not having a storyline or how not one person had any character. Now that something good has come along the way, people still find something to complain about. I guess there is no pleasing everyone.


People don't know what they want. One month they want something so bad they make countless threads wishing it would happen, and the next they hate it and and make countless threads bashing it. It's exactly why Vince doens't pander to this section of the fanbase...well, that and we're a small majority in grande scheme of things.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Exactly. It's funny, because people were bitching about the divas not having a storyline or how not one person had any character. Now that something good has come along the way, people still find something to complain about. I guess there is no pleasing everyone.
> 
> Michelle and Layla have proven everyone more than enough times as to why they deserve to get this kind of push.


Michelle and Layla haven't proven jack shit. The only thing that's been proven in the past year and a half is that creative can build an entire divison around 2 women by focusing all the attention on them, and completely ignoring every other Diva in the company.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> Michelle and Layla haven't proven jack shit. The only thing that's been proven in the past year and a half is that creative can build an entire divison around 2 women by focusing all the attention on them, and completely ignoring every other Diva in the company.


So, by your logic, they should give title runs to Kelly and Jillian just for the heck of it... and kill the most heat the women's division has seen since the days of the Rock 'N Roll Connection?!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

LegendofBaseball said:


> So, by your logic, they should give title runs to Kelly and Jillian just for the heck of it... and kill the most heat the women's division has seen since the days of the Rock 'N Roll Connection?!


FACT #1: Jillian Hall has garnered more heat with 30 seconds of bad singing than Michelle McCool has gotten in her entire career.

FACT #2: As talentless she is, all Kelly Kelly has to do to get a decent reaction is smile and wave at the crowd. 

So why not give Jillian and Kelly a co-title reign? They're both obviously more over on their own than McCool and Layla will ever be combined.

Thanks for proving my point, moron.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> "Faux technical wrestling"? GTFO. And no, Layla can't wrestle - she's getting there, but she's not there yet.




Actually she's pretty good...you don't know what "getting there" even means.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

The point is, we want GOOD womens wrestlers holding the title and carrying the division. How much "go away heat" they get is irrelevant to us because we all know that Layla could never put out a match like Natalya could. If you think otherwise, you're being ignorant and SLIGHTLY stupid.

I want Natalya to win cause I know I'm gauranteed a great match. Anybody who TRULY liked watching women *wrestling* would feel the same.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Jason93 said:


> The point is, we want GOOD womens wrestlers holding the title and carrying the division. How much "go away heat" they get is irrelevant to us because we all know that Layla could never put out a match like Natalya could. If you think otherwise, you're being ignorant and SLIGHTLY stupid.
> 
> I want Natalya to win cause I know I'm gauranteed a great match. Anybody who TRULY liked watching women *wrestling* would feel the same.


NOPE. Because Michelle's been putting on good matches every time out all year, so that "i just want to see good wrestling" thing doesn't make sense. You just don't like them. That doesn't make you "right" and people who enjoy LayCool "wrong". The sooner you understand that, the better.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> FACT #1: Jillian Hall has garnered more heat with 30 seconds of bad singing than Michelle McCool has gotten in her entire career.
> 
> FACT #2: As talentless she is, all Kelly Kelly has to do to get a decent reaction is smile and wave at the crowd.
> 
> ...


Calling people "morons" = u mad.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> NOPE. Because Michelle's been putting on good matches every time out all year, so that "i just want to see good wrestling" thing doesn't make sense. You just don't like them. That doesn't make you "right" and people who enjoy LayCool "wrong". The sooner you understand that, the better.


Michelle is decent in the ring, but Natalya is better overall so if people did want to see better quality matches then they would want Natalya as champ


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

It's True said:


> Michelle is decent in the ring, but Natalya is better overall so if people did want to see better quality matches then they would want Natalya as champ


If you base it SOLELY on wrestling with no consideration for anything else(which hardly anyone does), then yeah Natalya is a little better. IMO they are a LOT closer as far as in-ring ability than the LayCool haters will admit, though.

So if you see them as fairly close in the ring, and take into consideration that Michelle is better on the mic, has a stronger character(not all Natalya's fault, but she really doesn't have much of a character yet), etc. then you'd be fine with Michelle as champ.

I've got no problem with people being fans of Natalya....I like her too. But I don't see her as the complete package that Michelle is, at this point. And those who say Michelle is bad or just average in the ring......you're lying. Maybe your hate is blinding you. But that girl is GOOD, now.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jason93 said:


> The point is, we want GOOD womens wrestlers holding the title and carrying the division. How much "go away heat" they get is irrelevant to us because we all know that Layla could never put out a match like Natalya could. If you think otherwise, you're being ignorant and SLIGHTLY stupid.
> 
> I want Natalya to win cause I know I'm gauranteed a great match. Anybody who TRULY liked watching women *wrestling* would feel the same.


Cool story bro


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

LBGetBack said:


> If you base it SOLELY on wrestling with no consideration for anything else(which hardly anyone does), then yeah Natalya is a little better.


I would say no one is better, they all suck. Have some be managers, others do photoshoots, and the rest fired. I don't even want WWE to try unless they go back to adult TV and have bra and panties matches (not an anti PG guy).

I just want to stop seeing botchy women matches take time away from the male wrestlers who do a far better job. At the very least no botches.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> If you base it SOLELY on wrestling with no consideration for anything else(which hardly anyone does), then yeah Natalya is a little better. IMO they are a LOT closer as far as in-ring ability than the LayCool haters will admit, though.
> 
> So if you see them as fairly close in the ring, and take into consideration that Michelle is better on the mic, has a stronger character(not all Natalya's fault, but she really doesn't have much of a character yet), etc. then you'd be fine with Michelle as champ.
> 
> I've got no problem with people being fans of Natalya....I like her too. But I don't see her as the complete package that Michelle is, at this point. And those who say Michelle is bad or just average in the ring......you're lying. Maybe your hate is blinding you. But that girl is GOOD, now.


Natalya is good in the ring. McCool is average.
Natalya is natural on the mic. McCool sounds forced.
Natalya's character is just being herself. McCool's character is a bad rip-off of TBP from TNA.
Natalya gets a reaction from the crowd. McCool never has.

Complete package? Really? It's amazing how far your head is shoved up Michelle's ass, considering her lack thereof.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> NOPE. Because Michelle's been putting on good matches every time out all year, so that "i just want to see good wrestling" thing doesn't make sense. You just don't like them. That doesn't make you "right" and people who enjoy LayCool "wrong". The sooner you understand that, the better.


I do like Michelle McCool, she has improved alot. But I'm not going to kid myself into believing she's a better wrestler than Natalya, just because WWE have been forcing her down our throats for the past 3 years. And let's be honest, you can't deny that they've tried everything to get her over. Natalya on the other hand has been recieving a great reaction from the crowd, she is like the female Daniel Bryan. She doesn't need a character to get over because her ring ability speaks for itself. Michelle McCool is most certaintly not the full package - she can't talk, she ONLY started improving in the ring in around 2009, 2 years after her initial push. Michelle McCool also has no charisma without Layla to leech off of. Somebody who definitely did not deserve to hold the title before people who worked way harder than her, like Natalya. 

I'm all for a Natalya/Michelle series but Layla does not deserve to hold the strap, no way. And if you believe that Natalya doesn't deserve to be champion in a division where people like Layla, Eve, Maryse and Alicia were champion, then you are CLEARLY not qualified to talk about this subject.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> Natalya is good in the ring. McCool is average.
> Natalya is natural on the mic. McCool sounds forced.
> Natalya's character is just being herself. McCool's character is a bad rip-off of TBP from TNA.
> Natalya gets a reaction from the crowd. McCool never has.
> ...


1. Nope. McCool is also good in the ring.
2. McCool has improved greatly on the mic, Natalya is bland on the mic.
3. Herself? How do you know? You know her? Her character's bland. TBP? Yeah, because there had never been a conceited, arrogant bitchy heel woman in wrestling before TBP right? Fuck outta here.
4. Maybe in Canada. I hear boos for McCool every week.

Complete package. Looks like WWE think so too.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Natalya really lacks on the mic. She doesn't sound very confident at all, and the material she got a few weeks back didn't help. I'll admit, mic work is one of McCool weaker points, and she sounds a whole lot better when she is with Layla.

How could you say Layla doesn't deserve the belt?? She has actually developed into a decent in-ring worker. How about look at a match with her in it 2 years ago and one now. Plus she is the best mic worker by a long shot, she could easily play whatever gimmick creative writing give her. If anything, Layla is the true "full package".


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> If you base it SOLELY on wrestling with no consideration for anything else(which hardly anyone does), then yeah Natalya is a little better. IMO they are a LOT closer as far as in-ring ability than the LayCool haters will admit, though.
> 
> So if you see them as fairly close in the ring, and take into consideration that Michelle is better on the mic, has a stronger character(not all Natalya's fault, but she really doesn't have much of a character yet), etc. then you'd be fine with Michelle as champ.
> 
> I've got no problem with people being fans of Natalya....I like her too. But I don't see her as the complete package that Michelle is, at this point. And those who say Michelle is bad or just average in the ring......you're lying. Maybe your hate is blinding you. But that girl is GOOD, now.


Michelle is not better on the mic, she sounds forced and that Southern hick accent doesn't help either. Natalya might not be given the best promo material by managment but at least she has the skills to cut a decent promo by herself. I am not a blind hater, I'm looking at this rationally, so don't just label me a blind hater because I'm not thrilled with McCool running this division (by booking not talent) for over a year


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> FACT #1: Jillian Hall has garnered more heat with 30 seconds of bad singing than Michelle McCool has gotten in her entire career.
> 
> FACT #2: As talentless she is, all Kelly Kelly has to do to get a decent reaction is smile and wave at the crowd.
> 
> ...


Laycool doesn't get heat? lolll


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Laycool are more entertainig than any of the other bland divas, fact.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

scrilla said:


> Laycool are more entertainig than any of the other bland divas, fact.


Considering how little mic time the other divas get it's expected that the other divas come off as a little more bland. With that being said McCool as a heel is woeful next to stalker Mickie James or Melina when she was with Nitro and Mercury


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

Swag said:


> Laycool doesn't get heat? lolll


Where in his post did he say they didn't get heat?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> Nope. McCool is also good in the ring.


Compared to Natalya, Gail Kim, Melina, and Beth Pheniox, she is average.



> McCool has improved greatly on the mic, Natalya is bland on the mic.


Yeah, after 2 years of getting constant mic-time, McCool's talking has gone from god-awful to barely passable.



> Herself? How do you know? You know her? Her character's bland. TBP? Yeah, because there had never been a conceited, arrogant bitchy heel woman in wrestling before TBP right? Fuck outta here..


Never said there wasn't a bitchy heel gimmick before. But LayCool IS WWE's PG ripoff of TNA's The Beautiful People. Michelle McCool = Angelina Love - the tall leader. Layla = Velvet Sky - the short sidekick. The only difference of course is that TNA fans enjoy TBP, whereas WWE fans could give a shit less about LayCool.



> Maybe in Canada. I hear boos for McCool every week.


What kind of TV do you have? Because I want one. Can you hear the sound of pens dropping too? And Natalya gets a decent reaction every time she enters the ring no matter where she is.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Michelle and Layla have made the Diva's division way more entertaining than it has been in years, in my opinion. I love them both. I think Michelle's one of the best workers in the division right now, and Layla - while not being particularly strong in the ring - plays a great character, and has charisma. They compliment one another.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

29 pages says people do care about the diva division after all. Or they just like arguing about stuff.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> 29 pages says people do care about the diva division after all. Or they just like arguing about stuff.


People just like to argue stuff. 

LayCool is a controversal pair. That's why this thread is nearly 30 pages long, and could go on for several more. You either dislike them, like me, and believe they're killing what's left of the Divas division, or you like them, and think they're reviving it.

McCool's fans think she's top Diva because she's talented.
McCool's critics think she's top Diva because she's married to The Undertaker.
The fans believe LayCool get so much airtime because the other Divas aren't good enough to be at that level. 
The critics believe LayCool are so prominent because the other Divas aren't given enough airtime to prove themselves. 
Backstage politics vs. hard worth ethic. 

The debate could go on for eternity.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Diva's divison hasn't been relevent way before they even debuted.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

It's True said:


> Considering how little mic time the other divas get it's expected that the other divas come off as a little more bland. With that being said McCool as a heel is woeful next to stalker Mickie James or Melina when she was with Nitro and Mercury


Nah, that Mickie James thing was for ONE angle. The Trish-Mickie angle was great. Mickie played her part well. But once that feud was over???? Mickie's heel run was over. Hell, she turned face just a few months after that. So no, you can't label Mickie as a better heel at all, just because she happened to play a good heel for one angle. Once that angle was over, she had nowhere to go with that character.

Melina, I agree with you. She was awesome as a heel, and I would give her the edge on Michelle there.....though I do think Michelle has surpassed Melina in the ring. Melina is talented and capable in the ring, but too inconsistent. I would love to see her return to her heel character though, she was a great character back in 05-07 or so.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> People just like to argue stuff.
> 
> LayCool is a controversal pair. That's why this thread is nearly 30 pages long, and could go on for several more. You either dislike them, like me, and believe they're killing what's left of the Divas division, or you like them, and think they're reviving it.
> 
> ...


Yep, I've been reading the back-and-forth for a while.

My own take is pretty simplistic: WWE was always going to push Michelle heavily because of who she blows... er, _knows_, but at a certain point the creative team became darned-near obsessed with LayCool as an institution, thinking it's so comparatively "high-concept" and fun, and they're "charismatic" as heels, while some divas have either fallen in WWE's eyes (Mickie with the weight/tardiness/Batista complaining about her/wanting to go into music combo of factors, Melina with the botchiness and one-dimensional tedium despite both remaining quite over) or just aren't as fun and "charismatic" (Natalya, Beth Phoenix to a lesser degree--we'll never know how long she would've remained Divas Champion without her injury, it's like God is a LayCool fan, too), just can't get substantially over in the face of several significant pushes (Alicia Fox) or are probably never going to be given another shot for being downright "boring" (Gail Kim), sucking in general (Rosa Mendes... why haven't they just released her by now?), are a "joke" of one sort or another as comedy relief and nothing else (babyface version: Bella Twins, heel version: Jillian).

I think WWE likes Alicia Fox but she's yet to receive a reaction from an audience. Gail Kim has her uses on Superstars but nothing beyond that from where they sit. The Bellas are cute and decent but are a sideshow attraction. Maryse is still very much favored and probably still remains the #2 diva from WWE's perspective but her role has changed. Eve Torres appears to be held in high regard, as she's always paired up with some over "brothers" like Cryme Time or lately R-Truth, and she had her own little stage play drama with Miz and Riley very recently (and you know, she did a great job in delivering those lines; too bad she doesn't have a slightly better voice, but oh well). 

But when it comes to actually having a headlock on the division, all WWE cares about is LayCool, LayCool, LayCool. I'll admit that they have an okay routine together, and their run with Mickie back last winter was solid, but they've continued trying to recreate that condition with them roaming around the entire WWE picking fights and mercilessly teasing other divas and none of it has felt as biting nor as effective (perhaps in part because the LayCool taunting of Mickie was in some ways WWE's way of addressing her, but also because few things like this are as great the second, third, fourth or fifth time as they are the first), and at this stage it's just burned out. 

I'm guessing the inevitable break-up angle is being held off on until The Road to Wrestlemania. At least, that would make sense since the story in 2010 for the divas division has been LayCool's domination, so they might as well be given a blowoff. It'd be more memorable than some meaningless ten-diva tag match at the biggest show of the year that everybody forgets about three minutes later or something along those lines.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Laycool isn't fully successful because the other divas suck, they're just good because nobody else gets a shot.

Just like the wwe title picture on raw, hhh-orton-cena was the big 3 for raw and it seemed like nobody else was good enough for the belt. Now we got Sheamus who broke into the division and Barrett as well as Miz now. If guys are given the shot, they can surprise people. Which makes me wonder why WWE doesn't give people more shots? If it wasn't for gimmick tweaking and giving people shots, there wouldn't be Austin,Rock,Kane,HHH ect.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Laycool isn't fully successful because the other divas suck, they're just good because nobody else gets a shot.
> 
> Just like the wwe title picture on raw, hhh-orton-cena was the big 3 for raw and it seemed like nobody else was good enough for the belt. Now we got Sheamus who broke into the division and Barrett as well as Miz now. If guys are given the shot, they can surprise people. Which makes me wonder why WWE doesn't give people more shots? If it wasn't for gimmick tweaking and giving people shots, there wouldn't be Austin,Rock,Kane,HHH ect.


There's the problem in a nutshell. There's nothing wrong with having a dominant heel team in the Divas division, but there is a problem when that team IS the Divas division, and nobody else gets a shot. Gets old really quick.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to say, LayCool are more interesting than any other diva at the moment, but that's not saying much. The only reason they seem more interesting is because of one single reason; they're getting mic time. No other diva talks on the mic (unless you count Vicky) and let's be honest as good as a wrestler you are, it's your personality that makes you shine and that comes through only through mic time. Seeing that no other diva actually speaks, LayCool are the stars of the divas division by default. 

Look at Vicky. Because she actually talks to us, her character automatically develops. Vicky has the most three-dimensional female character in the company and she doesn't even wrestle, yet we care more about her than we do about anybody else just because we can HEAR her! I don't care if you hate her guts you can't deny that if Vickie is on stage, you're bound to react- maybe not so much at the moment but regardless, she still gets something out of the crowd. 

All Layla and Michelle do is make fun of other divas and although it's not much, it's something; it's feasible. People watching WWE for the first time can say, "Okay so they're the annoying bitches of the girls got it." Can they say that about any other diva? Of course not, because they don't know any better because no one else speaks.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Nah, that Mickie James thing was for ONE angle. The Trish-Mickie angle was great. Mickie played her part well. But once that feud was over???? Mickie's heel run was over. Hell, she turned face just a few months after that. So no, you can't label Mickie as a better heel at all, just because she happened to play a good heel for one angle. Once that angle was over, she had nowhere to go with that character.
> 
> Melina, I agree with you. She was awesome as a heel, and I would give her the edge on Michelle there.....though I do think Michelle has surpassed Melina in the ring. Melina is talented and capable in the ring, but too inconsistent. I would love to see her return to her heel character though, she was a great character back in 05-07 or so.


Yes that was the only real angle that Mickie had as a heel and she was better than Michelle at it, and you can't even argue that michelle is anywhere near as good at being a face


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAMN this must be a good thread what did I miss.


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

You missed comments like "Natalya sounds natural on the mic while McCool is FORCED" only to be followed up with "Yeah, after 2 years of getting constant mic-time, McCool's talking has gone from god-awful to barely passable." 

A big LOL @ anybody who thinks Natalya is better than McCool or Layla on the mic.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes. If they do insist on keeping it, then the women who can wrestle should compete for the midcard titles and the glorified table dancers can stay with the Divas div.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

It's True said:


> Yes that was the only real angle that Mickie had as a heel and she was better than Michelle at it, and you can't even argue that michelle is anywhere near as good at being a face


If Mickie was such a good heel, she would've stayed heel longer. She had nowhere to go. Good feud and angle.....doesn't mean Mickie was a good heel.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

thisgamewelose said:


> You missed comments like "Natalya sounds natural on the mic while McCool is FORCED" only to be followed up with "Yeah, after 2 years of getting constant mic-time, McCool's talking has gone from god-awful to barely passable."
> 
> A big LOL @ anybody who thinks Natalya is better than McCool or Layla on the mic.


It's true. Natalya is being herself on the mic, not playing any forced characters like Michelle is. Natalya connects with the audience, and this is only her first REAL chance at the title. Michelle has been a fitness trainer - FAIL. A teacher - FAIL. An "All American girl" - MAJOR fail, and now is leeching off of everyone elses Popularity and charisma (Layla, Undertaker, Mickie James)

The girl can wrestle but anybody who thinks she is the full package, has been clearly brainwashed by the WWE Machine. Natalya is the full package if anything - wrestling talent, ability to cut a promo without sounding like a hick/Like she's reading off a card. Looks and popularity also. Anything that Michelle can do, Natalya can do it miles better. The only thing Michelle McCool has on Natalya is, she's dating a bigger wrestler.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

thisgamewelose said:


> You missed comments like "Natalya sounds natural on the mic while McCool is FORCED" only to be followed up with "Yeah, after 2 years of getting constant mic-time, McCool's talking has gone from god-awful to barely passable."
> 
> A big LOL @ anybody who thinks Natalya is better than McCool or Layla on the mic.


Explain to me how my to my two posts weren't consistant?

Even after 2 years of mic time, when McCool talks she STILL sounds forced, and STILL barely passable on the mic.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

everyone has had enough vince stop forcing mCcrapcool down everyones throats


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't see what's wrong with Laycool. They're both hot and awesome. Beth Phoenix is a ******, Mickie James is a fatty, and Melina and Natalya both have little to no charisma.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

When it come to WOMENS wrestling beth phoenix or Natalya is not what i want to see and no i don't care about her being a good "Worker" either. Atleast Laycool have a gimmick that works effectively as a heel and they look good playing it off.. Not actually BAD at wrestling either...


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> If Mickie was such a good heel, she would've stayed heel longer. She had nowhere to go. Good feud and angle.....doesn't mean Mickie was a good heel.


No she had the charisma to get over as a face so they went that way


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

HHH Mark said:


> Don't see what's wrong with Laycool. They're both hot and awesome. Beth Phoenix is a ******, Mickie James is a fatty, and Melina and Natalya both have little to no charisma.


The ****** > the stick...any day of the week


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

We're still on this?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> If Mickie was such a good heel, she would've stayed heel longer. She had nowhere to go. Good feud and angle.....doesn't mean Mickie was a good heel.


Mickie James never turned face..she was kicking everyone's ass every week as the Psycho Champion heel and fans kept chanting for her like she was the biggest female face in the company. Then she went to her hometown to face Lita that fall and got a Eddie Guerrero like reaction and was screwed out of the belt by Lita and Edge, who was the ref. After that, Ross and Lawler started getting behind her on commentary but she never really turned face. Fans just loved her.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

31 pages

It's Laycool baaaby


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Mickie James never turned face..she was kicking everyone's ass every week as the Psycho Champion heel and fans kept chanting for her like she was the biggest female face in the company. Then she went to her hometown to face Lita that fall and got a Eddie Guerrero like reaction and was screwed out of the belt by Lita and Edge, who was the ref. After that, Ross and Lawler started getting behind her on commentary but she never really turned face. Fans just loved her.


Basically the same thing that happened to Randy Orton at the beginning of the year. He never really changed his overall character, but the fans decided they liked him anyway. Only now has he begun to slowly alter his personality. He's definately not as much of a chickenshit as he used to be.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> When it come to WOMENS wrestling beth phoenix or Natalya is not what i want to see and no i don't care about her being a good "Worker" either. Atleast Laycool have a gimmick that works effectively as a heel and they look good playing it off.. Not actually BAD at wrestling either...


I think you should rephrase that. - Beth Phoenix and Natalya are not what you want to see in WOMEN. Sounds more accurate to me...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If Nattie does get the belt and starts cutting major promos all her fans will change their tones real quick.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HHH Mark said:


> Don't see what's wrong with Laycool. They're both hot and awesome. Beth Phoenix is a ******, Mickie James is a fatty, and Melina and Natalya both have little to no charisma.


Obvious troll is obvious.

Michelle McCool is arguably one of the least attractive Divas in the WWE (next to Tamina).

Michelle also has the least charisma out of all the Divas.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Boss P said:


> 31 pages
> 
> It's Laycool baaaby


yes because people are frustrated that McSouthernHick is the centre of the division when she is not the most talented


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I think they're making it better tbh.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Actually she's pretty good...*you don't know what "getting there" even means.*


Yeah I know what it means - Layla's wrestling is improving gradually... but she needs to improve a hell of a lot more.



Amsterdam said:


> *Compared to* Natalya, Gail Kim, *Melina*, *and Beth Pheniox, she is average.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fail. Melina is an awful, injury-prone, botch machine and she is nowhere near as good as McCool in the ring and McCool is just as good as Beth. In fact - just like your OP, this entire post is a fail.


----------



## hickerbilly (Mar 12, 2010)

Say what you will about LayCool (personally I want them dead) but when was the last time you seen 30+ pages dedicated to the divas?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> Yeah I know what it means - Layla's wrestling is improving gradually... but she needs to improve a hell of a lot more.
> 
> 
> Fail. Melina is an awful, injury-prone, botch machine and she is nowhere near as good as McCool in the ring and McCool is just as good as Beth. *In fact - just like your OP, this entire post is a fail*.


Apparently, mblonde09, when I post something that results in a 30+ page thread consisting of 2/3 of the other posters agreeing with what I think, that automatically equals a fail? I'm pretty sure that's called a win. My so-called "failure" is the longest on-goingthread in the SmackDown section, and it's been going on for 3 weeks now.

But I shouldn't bitch. Not when I have people like you to thank for it too. You, and along with the other 8-9 LayCool marks running around on this site just don't know when to give up, do you? Please, keep telling us why McCool is the best, and everyone else sucks. Keep posting, and let the majority that considers LayCool a cancer to the division, respond. The more pages this thread gets, the better.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

hickerbilly said:


> Say what you will about LayCool (personally I want them dead) but when was the last time you seen 30+ pages dedicated to the divas?


If you havent noticed there is a fair number of posters on here saying how laycool dont deserve to be the centre of the division


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> The more pages this thread gets, the better.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Guess every villain has to reveal their master plan, even on forums.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think it's been the death of the DIVAs division.

If LayCool didn't have the titles, they would probably be on some wothless heel like Alicia. Atleast the WWE is high enough on LayCool to give them some slight direction and give the title some slight direction which is more than we were getting with other champions. They actually have characters and have some kind of storyline.

I also don't get the hate they get to be honest. Layla is good on the mic, plays here character well and is improving in the ring the whole time, in fact I would take her PPV match with Nattie over Michelles tbh. Whereas Michelle is one of the more talented women on the roster. She's good on the mic, plays her character well and she's usually good in the ring. So I honestly don't see the problem.

Nattie should be winning the title this PPV which will get the titles off them and I'm guessing they split not far after, Beth then returns meaning you get all four as singles competitors, and the DIVAs division will be far from dead.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Everybody needs to improve but she doesn't botch and puts out legitimate matches, unlike Kelly Kelly/Bellas/Eve Torries. Gail Kim? Right now..she's not even in Layla's league.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Guess every villain has to reveal their master plan, even on forums.


I was long overdue for a heel turn.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol @ complaining about Mccol's push when the basis of Natalyas push is that she won n the gene pool and has a Hart as a relative.

Let's be honest, if any of the other diva's were halfway decent on the mic, we wouldnt be having these problems, however since Beth is apparently the only other diva in wwe thats not laycool or Vickie that has decent mic work Laycool is what we get. Im fine with them dominating. When Natalya is done with laycool (since shes obvo winning on sunday), you'll see exactly why Laycool has been the champion for this long.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Oscirus said:


> Lol @ complaining about Mccol's push when the basis of Natalyas push is that she won n the gene pool and has a Hart as a relative.
> 
> Let's be honest, if any of the other diva's were halfway decent on the mic, we wouldnt be having these problems, however since Beth is apparently the only other diva in wwe thats not laycool or Vickie that has decent mic work Laycool is what we get. Im fine with them dominating. When Natalya is done with laycool (since shes obvo winning on sunday), you'll see exactly why Laycool has been the champion for this long.


McCool is not decent on the mic. Not only is the Southern Hick accent very off-putting, she sounds very forced


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Oscirus said:


> When Natalya is done with laycool (since shes obvo winning on sunday), you'll see exactly why Laycool has been the champion for this long.


Nope. I'll be thinking _"Finally WWE got their tongue out of Taker's ass!"_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Exact opposite of the thread title, they are the life of the division. The only entertaining thing in it currently.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Extreme Angel said:


> Exact opposite of the thread title, they are the life of the division. The only entertaining thing in it currently.


You must have pretty low standards of entertainment then


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

If Natalya wasn't Stu Hart's Grandaughter, she probably wouldn't even have been hired to begin with.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> If Natalya wasn't Stu Hart's Grandaughter, she probably wouldn't even have been hired to begin with.


And I suppose you think the same about Bret?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> If Natalya wasn't Stu Hart's Grandaughter, she probably wouldn't even have been hired to begin with.


I'm fairly confident that Natalya would've been hired even if she weren't part of the Hart family, just like I'm fairly confident Michelle would still be rotting in FCW if it weren't for her relationship with The Undertaker.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> If Natalya wasn't Stu Hart's Grandaughter, she probably wouldn't even have been hired to begin with.


She's arguably the best in-ring performer in the company


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> I'm fairly confident that Natalya would've been hired even if she weren't part of the Hart family, *just like I'm fairly confident Michelle would still be rotting in FCW if it weren't for her relationship with The Undertaker.*


She's never been in FCW... and she'd already been in the company for four years, before she got with 'Taker, genius.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Jason93 said:


> And I suppose you think the same about Bret?


I'm fairly certain that Brett isn't Stu Hart's granddaughter.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> She's never been in FCW... and she'd already been in the company for four years, before she got with 'Taker, genius.


First came into WWE in 2004 as a fitness trainers for a few months. Got sent back to FCW for 2 years because she couldn't get over.

Came back in 2006 as a teacher. Once again, didn't get over and got sent back to FCW for another year.

Comes back yet again in 2008 as an all-American, and still unover. But then she starts dating Taker and the rest is history. Despite STILL being massively unover, fucking Taker not only keeps her from going back to FCW, but makes her a champion as well.

You do the math, smartass. I'll give McWhore props. She was smart enough to figure out that people were never going to give a shit about her, so she found a way to keep a job.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Oscirus said:


> I'm fairly certain that Brett isn't Stu Hart's granddaughter.


Who's Brett? 

See I can be a smartass aswell -- I'M COOL NOW!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> First came into WWE in 2004 as a fitness trainers for a few months. Got sent back to FCW for 2 years because she couldn't get over.
> 
> Came back in 2006 as a teacher. Once again, didn't get over and got sent back to FCW for another year.
> 
> ...


Translation- McCool: smart, rich, talented, happy, and WINNING.

You: dumb, broke, mad, and LOSING.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Translation- McCool: smart, rich, talented, happy, and WINNING.
> 
> You: dumb, broke, mad, and LOSING.


you missed a few of McCool's attributes like Southern hick and morally corrupt


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Translation- McCool: smart, rich, talented, happy, and WINNING.
> 
> You: dumb, broke, mad, and LOSING.


So, you ARE admitting to being a fan of a talentless unover whore that fucked her way to the top. So easy, that by your vocabulary, a caveman could understand it.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

It's True said:


> you missed a few of McCool's attributes like Southern hick and morally corrupt


Morally corrupt? LOL, wow. You should kick your own ass for typing some gay shit like that.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> So, you ARE admitting to being a fan of a talentless unover whore that fucked her way to the top. So easy, that by your vocabulary, a caveman could understand it.


Translation:
McCool - fucking her husband, and happy
You - fucking your mattress, and mad


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Morally corrupt? LOL, wow. You should kick your own ass for typing some gay shit like that.


How is sleeping your way to the top not morally corrupt? I should kick your ass for being such a deadbeat


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Translation:
> McCool - fucking her husband, and happy
> You - fucking your mattress, and mad


Translation:

You - fucking your hand to pictures of McCool, and pretending to be happy.
Me - fucking my girlfriend, and continuing to win this argument.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I appreciate the commitment you're showing Amsterdam. Keep fighting the good fight. I can't believe anyone can argue that Laycool haven't buried the entire division. 

Their dominance is truly astounding. Not to mention, I don't know how anyone can find their act entertaining.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Like I said... she's never been in FCW.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

This has gotten pretty goddamn stupid

Who cares why she is on top?

Who would be a better choice?

At this point it doesn't matter and it didn't matter two years ago


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

It's True said:


> How is sleeping your way to the top not morally corrupt? I should kick your ass for being such a deadbeat


I think gossiping like a little ho about other people's sex lives is morally corrupt. You don't know those people, you don't know all that. That's just you acting like a middle schooler and talking shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm shocked at how big this topic has become. It's just the divas division, it's not like it ever had much life in the first place.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

dan_marino said:


> I'm shocked at how big this topic has become. It's just the divas division, it's not like it ever had much life in the first place.


lol. I was thinking the same thing. Half of this thread is people just claiming that McCool is on top because she was dating/married The Undertaker. It may be true but she's still great in the ring. So what if she has zero personality and is moderately unattractive? Wait a minute...


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know what is going on Backstage, what i know is, they both are great Heels, mad Sexy and McCool is great in the Ring. They give the Division a meaning and purpose, there are actual Storylines going on, you might not have liked the Piggie James Story, and i personally don't find her Fat at all, but it got People personally invested in it and they cared and that's what matters, so that is that..


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

At least Mccool's special talent isnt being born into a wrestling family


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Oscirus said:


> At least Mccool's special talent isnt being born into a wrestling family


I like LayCool and all, but this post screams stupid.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> lol. I was thinking the same thing. Half of this thread is people just claiming that McCool is on top because she was dating/married The Undertaker. It may be true but she's still great in the ring. So what if she has zero personality and is moderately unattractive? Wait a minute...


:lmao


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

CM12Punk said:


> I like LayCool and all, but this post screams stupid.


No more stupid than insisting that Mccool is champion because the wwe writers are somehow scared of the undertaker


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Oscirus said:


> No more stupid than insisting that Mccool is champion because the wwe writers are somehow scared of the undertaker


Actually both statements are equally stupid...


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

CM12Punk said:


> Actually both statements are equally stupid...


So is calling her "moderately unattractive". Lots of stupid statements in this thread.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ the people who call McCool anorexic.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Oscirus said:


> At least Mccool's special talent isnt being born into a wrestling family


Nope. Her special talent is banging her way into one


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> So is calling her "moderately unattractive". *Lots of stupid statements in this thread*.


Yeah, like everything posted you've posted so far. Oh the irony.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> Yeah, like everything posted you've posted so far. Oh the irony.


Translation = you mad that I pointed out you're bummy because my wrestling points were all dead on.

If Michelle is "moderately unattractive", how would you describe your girlfriend? LOL. C'mon now.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Translation = you mad that I pointed out you're bummy because my wrestling points were all dead on.
> 
> If Michelle is "moderately unattractive", how would you describe your girlfriend? LOL. C'mon now.


I NEVER said Michelle was "moderately unattractive". That was someone else. For a regular person you'd see on the street, yeah she'd be attractive. But she is very plain and average compared to most of the other Divas on the roster. We're talking about women who are supposed to be sexiest of the sexy. And McCool dosen't fit that equation. Looks-wise, the only Divas I'd rank lower than Michelle would be Jillian Hall, who just got released, and Rosa Mendes, who's barely on TV anymore, so there you go.

All in all, just another reason why McCool shouldn't be top Diva.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> I NEVER said Michelle was "moderately unattractive". That was someone else. For a regular person you'd see on the street, yeah she'd be attractive. But she is very plain and average compared to most of the other Divas on the roster. We're talking about women who are supposed to be sexiest of the sexy. And McCool dosen't fit that equation. Looks-wise, the only Divas I'd rank lower than Michelle would be Jillian Hall, who just got released, and Rosa Mendes, who's barely on TV anymore, so there you go.
> 
> All in all, just another reason why McCool shouldn't be top Diva.


My bad, thought that was you. Yeah, that's my point....compared to regular women you'd see.

And I don't agree that she's that low compared to other Divas(I'd put her near the top, after Kelly Kelly, Melina, Alicia Fix, and Layla).....but it doesn't matter either. If it did, Kelly Kelly would be title material. Or Stacy Keibler would've been title material. Since when is not being one of the "hottest" divas reason to not be champion? Beth Phoenix, Lita, Victoria.....none of them were anywhere near the best looking divas. Mickie James....they didn't play up her looks at all when she was champ. 

And if you're going the looks route, wouldn't that keep Natalya down? Most of the other divas are better looking than her IMO.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amsterdam said:


> I NEVER said Michelle was "moderately unattractive". That was someone else. For a regular person you'd see on the street, yeah she'd be attractive. But she is very plain and average compared to most of the other Divas on the roster. We're talking about women who are supposed to be sexiest of the sexy. And McCool dosen't fit that equation. Looks-wise, the only Divas I'd rank lower than Michelle would be Jillian Hall, who just got released, and Rosa Mendes, who's barely on TV anymore, so there you go.
> 
> All in all, just another reason why McCool shouldn't be top Diva.


For the record, I was the one who called her moderately unattractive. Compared to the other Divas, she's very average and plain looking. I know the typical comeback is that I couldn't get a girl like that. On the other hand, if I had the fame and money that the Undertaker had I'm pretty sure that I could get a woman who looks better than Michelle McCool. 

Also I should add that Jillian Hall is attractive to me but that's mainly because of 2 reasons. I would even rate Rosa Mendes slightly above Michelle McCool in the looks department. The only person lower than McCool is Tamina.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I would go inside Tamina raw before I ever let a creature like McCool touch me.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> Also I should add that Jillian Hall is attractive to me but that's mainly because of 2 reasons. I would even rate Rosa Mendes slightly above Michelle McCool in the looks department. The only person lower than McCool is Tamina.


Rosa Mendes is a butterface. She has an awesome body, but all the makeup in the world can't hide the fact that she looks like a dog. Jillian is also a butterface, but with fake tits. And Tamina looks like a man. Period.

I'd take McCool over those 3 any day of the week, but that's not saying much.


----------

